# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Android dominera-t-il bientt le march des OS mobiles ? Un rapport frachement publi dfend cette hypothse

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 09.09.2010 par Katleen
Android dominera-t-il bientt le march des OS mobiles ? Un rapport frachement publi dfend cette hypothse*

Un rapport tout juste publi par Piper Jaffray fait l'tat des lieux du march des tlphones mobiles, et avance mme quelques prvisions concernant l'volution des diffrentes smartphones dans ce domaine.

Le nombre de mobiles tournant sous Android ne cesse de s'accrotre, l'OS sduisant de plus en plus de constructeurs. Cette multiplication donne un avantage vident  Google, et lui permettrait mme de dtenir rapidement plus de 50% du march des smartphones, selon Piper Jaffray.

Ses points forts pour parvenir  cette domination du secteur ? Un grand nombre de partenaires (HTC, Motorola, Samsung, etc.), son cycle de produits, son modle conomique...

Quant  l'iOS d'Apple, il devrait connatre son znith  20 ou 30 % (prvision au long terme).

L'tude prvoit mme que les deux gants vont,  eux deux, clipser totalement leurs rivaux (comme Nokia ou BlackBerry) en ne leur laissant, au mieux, que 20% de parts de march  se partager dans une cure impitoyable.

Il se pourrait mme que RIM (le constructeur Research in Motion) et Nokia finissent par adopter l'usage de l'OS mobile de Google sur leurs appareils, ce qui boosterait encore plus les parts de march de ce dernier (comme s'il en avait besoin...).

Source : Piper Jaffray

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce scnario ?

*Qui domine le march des OS mobiles entre Android et iOS ?*
*Les tudes et les mesures d'audience sont de plus en plus contradictoires*


*Mise  jour du 06/09/10*


Pour valuer une part de march, rien de plus simple : prenez le nombre d'units vendues par une entreprise (ou son chiffre d'affaires) et divisez-le par le nombre total d'units vendues dans le secteur (ou par la valeur de celles-ci).

Simple ?

Visiblement pas ds que l'on parle d'OS mobiles.

Les tudes taient dj trs diffrentes selon qu'elles se fondaient sur le parc de smartphones (OS installs), les ventes de terminaux (et donc de systmes embarqus) ou l'utilisation (systmes reprs sur le Net pour la navigation).

La dfinition mme d'OS pour smartphone porte  dbat (Symbian ou pas Symbian ?).

Mais avec la publication en une semaine des tude de NetMarketshare (Net Applications) et de quantcast, la confusion monte encore d'un cran.

Coup sur coup, deux mesures d'audience se sont intresses au mme critre (l'utilisation avre des OS sur le web), mais avec des conclusions opposes.

Si NetMarketshare montrait une monte en puissance de iOS (lire ci-avant) et une relative stagnation d'Android dans les usages, quantcast montre au contraire une croissance continue de l'OS de Google au dtriment de celui d'Apple. Tout du moins sur le march amricain (l'tude entire n'est pas encore sortie pour le reste du monde).





Pour tre rigoureux, rappelons que ce graphique ne traduit en aucun un dclin d'Apple. Les ventes d'iPhone continuent en effet de progresser. L'tude montre simplement que celles d'Android progresseraient encore plus vite.

D'aprs quantcast,  ce rythme, le parc Android dpassera celui de l'iPhone dans les douze mois.

Pourtant Net Applications assurait la semaine dernire que l'cart entre les deux systmes taient encore considrables. iOS possderait une part de march six fois plus leves qu'Android.

Certes Android est peut-tre plus populaire aux Etats-Unis. Certes iOS quipe galement les iPods et l'iPad. Certes les utilisateurs d'iPhone surfent peut-tre plus que les autres.

Certes.

Mais ces faits peuvent-ils expliquer de tels carts entre les tudes et les prvisions, y compris les prvisions  court terme ?


*Source* : Preview de l'tude de quatcast

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qui croire ? Les tudes qui prvoient l'avnement d'Android ou celle qui confirme le rgne de l'iPhone ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*iOS dpasse Linux et serait 6 fois plus utilis qu'Android pour surfer*
*D'aprs une tude de NetMarketshare*

*Mise  jour du 01/09/10*


Les tudes se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas dans l'univers des mobiles.

A croire qu'il devient pratiquement impossible de dterminer des parts de march dans ce secteur. Il y a peu, un rapport du cabinet Gartner affirmait qu'Android tait devenu le numro 1 du march des OS pour smartphone aux Etats-Unis, devant BlackBerryOS et iOS (en fait numro 2 si l'on compte Symbian - lire ci-avant).

Et voil que NetMarketshare renverse totalement ce classement en affirmant aujourd'hui que l'iOS d'Apple est six fois plus populaires que le systme de Google. Des chiffres qui s'appuient sur la navigation constate sur Internet et non plus sur des ventes de terminaux.

Faut-il en conclure que les utilisateurs d'iPhone surfent plus que les autres ?

Mieux, toujours d'aprs NetMarketshare, iOS serait devenu le troisime systme d'exploitation le plus utilis sur internet tout OS confondu (mobiles et desktop mlangs). Il dpasserait ainsi les distributions Linux pour la premire fois.





Dans le dtail, NetMarketshare attribue 1,2 % de parts de march (PDM)  iOS contre 0,2  Android, et 0,85  Linux.

La place de numro 2 est galement occupe par Apple avec les 5 % de Mac OS.
Windows  toutes versions confondues  caracole toujours en tte avec plus de 90 % de PDM.





Bref, la guerre entre Android et iOS semble bien se doubler d'un autre affrontement.

Celui des dclarations fracassantes des cabinets d'tudes.



*Source* : Chiffres de NetMarketshare


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ces chiffres vous tonnent-ils ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Android numro 1 aux Etats-Unis devant BlackBerry*
*Et consolide sa deuxime place mondiale sur un march qui progresse de 50 % en un an*

*Mise  jour du 12/08/10*


Un rapport du cabinet d'tudes Gartner confirme les chiffres de Nielsen (lire ci-avant), Android a  dpass iOS sur le march des systmes d'exploitation pour portables.

L'OS de Google pointe aujourd'hui  la troisime position derrire Symbian (qui ne se prive pas de rappeler qu'il vend 50 % de terminaux de plus qu'Android), et derrire RIM (BlackBerry).

Mais ce que montre surtout Gartner, c'est une croissance de plus en plus rapide d'Android. A tel point qu'il vient de prendre  Blackberry la place de leader des OS pour smartphones sur le march amricain.

Au niveau mondial, cette croissance est tout aussi impressionnante :





Le march des OS mobiles a progress dans son ensemble de 50 % en un an. Au deuxime trimestre 2010, il s'est ainsi coul plus de 60 millions de smartphones.

Dans ce contexte, Android n'est pas le seul  afficher de bons rsultats. Les quatre premiers ont vu leurs ventes augmenter. Un constat qui ne s'applique pas  Windows Mobile (5me) qui a connu lui un recul de 20 %.

Dernier enseignement de l'tude de Gartner, la fragmentation du march est  de moins en moins forte et laisse place  un secteur de plus en plus consolid. Les quatre leaders se partagent en effet 91 % des ventes.

De quoi refroidir l'enthousiasme de Microsoft et les espoirs qu'il place dans son futur Windows Phone 7 ?


*Source* : Rsum de l'tude de Gartner

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Windows Phone 7 dbarquera en octobre :  la partie n'est pas finie ! , dclare le Directeur Gnral de Microsoft

 ::fleche::  Symbian affirme tre l'OS mobile le plus populaire au monde et revendique 50% de ventes de plus qu'Android


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Android va-t-il consolider sa deuxime place ? Voire dpasser RIM ?
 ::fleche::  Ou la sortie de l'iPhone 4 va-t-elle redonner cette deuxime place  Apple ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il trop tard pour Windows Phone 7 ?

 ::fleche::  Peut-on considrer Symbian comme un OS pour smartphone  l'instar de ses concurrents ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Les ventes de smartphones sous Android dpasseraient celles de l'iPhone*
*Aux Etats-Unis : retournement du march ou attente de l'iPhone 4 ?*

*Mise  jour du 03/08/10*


Les chiffres de Nielsen n'ont pas fini de faire parler. D'aprs le dernier rapport de la socit d'tudes et de conseils, les ventes amricaines de terminaux sous Android auraient, pour la premire fois, dpass celles des iPhones.





Nilsen constate nanmoins que le smartphone d'Apple domine toujours l'OS de Google (28% de PDM contre 13%).





La question que soulve le chiffre de ces ventes est celle de savoir s'il s'agit d'un vritable retournement du march, ou s'ils traduisent simplement la fin de l'iPhone 3G. L'iPhone 4 ayant t lanc aprs la ralisation de cette tude, des reports d'achats ont trs bien pu avoir lieu.

Autre point qui pourrait contredire la thse du retournement, les possesseurs d'iPhone ne veulent,  90%, qu'un iPhone. Les possesseurs d'Android ne sont, eux, _que_ 70%  vouloir racheter un tlphone avec l'OS mobile de Google.





Les chiffres des prochains mois seront donc scruts avec attention.


*Source* : Le billet de Nielsen

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, s'agit-il d'un simple tassement des ventes de l'iPhone 3G dans l'attente de l'iPhone 4 ou au contraire, d'un vritablement retournement du march ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 15/06/10*


*Android continue  progresser face  l'iPhone*
*Malgr un Android Market qui enchane les dysfonctionnements*


Les chiffres sont bons pour Android. D'aprs la socit de mesure d'audience quantcast, l'OS mobile de Google continue de gagner des parts de march (PDM) aux Etats-Unis, notamment aux dpends de l'iPhone (et du nouvellement nomm iOS).





Il n'en reste pas moins que iOS domine encore largement l'univers des smartphones avec 58,8 % de PDM.

Mais ces chiffres doivent faire rflchir Apple en interne, mme si officiellement et devant la presse, la marque  la pomme continue de nier qu'Android soit un concurrent srieux pour ses produits.

Cette bonne nouvelle pour Google arriv au moment o l'Android Market, la galerie d'applications de l'OS, enchane lui les dysfonctionnements.

Android Market voit son nombre d'applications grimper en flche, mais les problmes crs par cette monte en puissance risque de lasser les dveloppeurs s'ils venaient  perdurer ou  se rpter.

La semaine dernire, Google avait train  corriger un bug qui faisait disparatre certaines applications de sa galerie, posant la question de savoir si son service technique tait assez comptent. C'tait surtout son silence vis  vis de sa communaut de dveloppeurs qui avaient t montr du doigt

Aujourd'hui on apprend qu'un deuxime bug vient de toucher l'Android Market. Les dcomptes des tlchargements de certaines applications ne seraient plus justes. Or la rmunration des dveloppeurs est calculs en fonction de ce chiffre.

Les plaintes et la rponse le jour mme de Google laisse cependant supposer que, cette fois-ci, la socit a dcid de prendre les devants.

Reste  prsent  esprer que le dicton  jamais deux sans trois  ne se produira pas pour Google.

Car cette fois-ci, cela ferait vraiment dsordre face  l'AppStore.

*Source* : Les rsultats de l'tude de Quantcast, les plaintes des dveloppeurs, la rponse de Google


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 08.06.2010 par Katleen
L'iPhone domine encore largement le march des smartphones, malgr la croissance exponentielle d'Android*

Dans la guerre qui enflamme actuellement le march des smartphones, les deux principaux adversaires sont les plateformes iPhone et Android.

Si celle de Google connait une croissance fulgurante, il ne faut pas oublier que son homologue de chez Apple domine encore largement le secteur.

En effet, des statistiques viennent d'tre publies et elles rappellent l'avance de l'iPhone sur ce march o Android fait beaucoup parler de lui du fait de sa croissance rapide.

Apple semble nanmoins encore loin d'tre dtrn : au classement gnral, liPhone arrive en seconde place, avec une part de march de 28% derrire RIM et ses 35% . Android est  9% et Windows Mobile  19%.

Autre point tudi, la fidlit des consommateurs. Ces chiffres sont trs bons : 80% des utilisateurs diPhone ont lintention de continuer avec liPhone OS pour leur prochain smartphone; tandis que 70% des utilisateurs d'Android dclarent vouloir poursuivre laventure. En revanche, il y a plus de dus par Blackberry (RIM: seuls 47% de ses utilisateurs dmontrent une loyaut envers son OS mobile.

Source : La dernire tude "iPhone vs. Android"

*Mise  jour du 27.05.2010 par Katleen
Android connait une croissance record, un graphique prsente son volution sur les 18 derniers mois* 

Un visuel infographique trs complet, retraant l'volution d'Android au cours des 18 derniers mois. Il s'appuie sur les dernires statistiques dvoiles par Google il y a quelques jours lors de sa confrence I/O. Des chiffres rassurants suite  l'abandon des logiciels de Google au profit de ceux de Microsoft par plusieurs constructeurs.

Les points cls transmis par ces informations sont :

- Google produit rapidement des mises  jour pour la plateforme Android
- D'aprs AdMob, Android arrive premier niveau utilisation (web et applications) aux Etats-Unis, et second pour les ventes de smartphones juste derrire les BlackBerry.
- Plus d'un milliards de miles ont t parcourus grce  la navigation de Google Maps.
- Google a connu une hausse de 5% sur la recherche mobile de 2008  2010
- Google dpasse dsormais les 100k en activations journalires
- 60 appareils sont compatibles avec Android, qui est prsent dans 48 pays et cez 21 OEMs (constructeurs)
- Il y a plus de 50.000 applications Android, et plus de 180.000 dveloppeurs y travaillent

Source : Le visuel :
http://www.androidtapp.com/wp-conten...Statistics.jpg

*Mise  jour du 21.05.2010 par Katleen
Mobiles : Windows Mobile chute, Android progresse fortement, 100.000 tlphones sous Android seraient vendus chaque jour*

L'institut Gartner vient de publier les chiffres des ventes de tlphones portables de par le monde, pour le premier trimestre 2010.

Les mastodontes du march que sont Motorola et Sony Ericsson connaissent de mauvais rsultats, alors que le canadien RIM (BlackBerry) rcolte les fruits d'une croissance positive qui le place en quatrime position derrire les leaders Nokia, Samsung et LG.

Du haut de sa premire place, Nokia domine toujours largement le march, mme si l'entreprise a subit un lger recul. A sa suite, Samsung gagne en revanche du terrain.

Les constructeurs chinois ZTE, G-Five et Huawei continuent quant  eux leur ascension fulgurante. SI leur monte se poursuit ainsi, ils pourraient bientt dpasser Motorola et Sony Ericsson.  

Les smartphones se vendent mieux que l'anne dernire, et particulirement ceux tournant sous Android. Entre les premiers trimestres 2009 et 2010, ce sont 4,639 millions de tlphones Android en plus qui ont trouv preneur.  Sur la mme priode, ce ne sont "que" 4,511 millions d'iPhone supplmentaires qui se sont vendus pour 3 millions de BlackBerry supplmentaire.

C'est cependant l'OS Symbian qui a enregistr la plus forte hausse, avec 6,244 millions d'appareils vendus en plus, compar  un an auparavant.

Du ct des perdants, il y a les cellulaires sous Windows Mobiles (-32.000 ventes) et ceux sous Linux -hors Android- (-547.000).

Mme si ces chutes sont minimes, elles sont le reflet des dernires tendances. Et, au niveau des parts de march, Windows Mobile a largement recul (passant de 10,2  6,8%), de mme que BlackBerry (-1,2%) et Symbian (-4,5%). Android, quant  lui, a fait un sacr bond en avant (de 1,6  9,6%). L'iPhone a galement progress, passant de 10,5  15,4%.

A un niveau plus global, 54,3 millions de smartphones ont t vendu dbut 2010, contre 36,5 millions lors de la mme priode en 2009.

Mais, avec l'arrive de l'iPhone 4 dans quelques semaines, le march pourrait tre chamboul.

Source : Communiqu de presse de Gartner

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le nouvel iPhone permettra a Apple de dpasser RIM ?

*Mise  jour du 12/05/10*


*Apple remet en cause le chiffre des ventes d'Android*
*Estimes par NPD qui place l'OS de Google devant l'iPhone*


Pour la premire fois, les ventes de tlphones sous Android auraient dpass celles de l'iPhone aux Etats-Unis. C'est en tout cas ce qu'affirmait hier le cabinet d'analyse marketing NPD (lire ci-avant).

Apple n'a visiblement pas apprci et a tenu  ragir.

_ C'est un rapport trs limit qui porte sur 150.000 consommateurs qui ont rpondu  une tude en ligne et qui ne tient pas compte des 85 millions de possesseurs d'iPhones et d'iPod Touch partout dans le monde_  a ainsi dclar une porte-parole de la socit  Reuters.

Sur les chiffres bruts, la critique semble parfaitement fonde. Mais l'intrt de l'tude NPD tait surtout de montrer une tendance : Android rattraperait lentement (voire rapidement) mais srement l'iPhone.

Natalie Harrison ne l'entend pas non plus de cette oreille : _ Nous avons connu un trimestre record avec une progression de 131 % de nos ventes et avec l'arrive cet t de notre nouvel iPhone OS 4, nous ne percevons aucun signe de rattrapage de la part de nos concurrents_ .

Voil qui est clairement dit.

Pour Apple, Android n'est toujours pas  la hauteur de l'iPhone.


*Source* : Dclarations de Natalie Harrison

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qui a raison Apple (qui affirme qu'Android ne rattrape pas son retard) ou NPD (qui affirme qu'Android a dpass l'iPhone en nombre de ventes aux USA) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 11/05/10*


*Les ventes de smartphones sous Android dpassent celles de l'iPhone*
*Pour la premire fois aux tats-Unis, selon une tude de NPD*


Les ventes de mobiles embarquant Android, l'OS de Google, viennent de dpasser pour la premire fois celles de l'iPhone sur le march amricain.

C'est ce que rvle une tude de NPD qui attribue une part de march de 26 %  Android contre 21 %  l'iPhone.

Petite nuance cependant, ces chiffres sont  dclaratifs , autrement dit ils s'appuient sur les retours des usagers et non sur les chiffres de vente des diffrents oprateurs. Autre bmol, ils ne prennent  pas en compte les accords B2B (business to business).

Il n'en reste pas moins que si les chiffres bruts sont  comme toujours dans ce genre d'tude  sujets  caution, la tendance, elle, est assez explicite.

La semaine dernire, les mesures d'audiences internet de AdMob rvlaient le trafic gnr par les terminaux sous Android avait dpass celui de l'iPhone aux tats-Unis. Une premire galement (lire prcdemment).

L'iPhone 4G permettra-t-il  Apple de contrer cette prise de pouvoir ?



*Source* : Le Communiqu de NPD 


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'Android Market passe la barre des 50 000 applis, l'AppStore atteindrait les 400 000  la fin de l'anne


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 28/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Le trafic internet d'Android dpasse celui de l'iPhone*
*Aux Etats-Unis d'aprs AdMob, une premire*


Les plus suspicieux diront qu'AdMob, socit de mesure d'audience Internet, est trs lie  Google.

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'aprs ses chiffres, le trafic web gnr par l'OS de Google a pour la premire fois dpass celui de l'iPhone aux tats-Unis.





Un rsultat qui n'a pas t mis en avant dans le rsum mensuel d'AdMob, certainement pour ne pas prter le flanc aux critiques alors que Google essaye de racheter la socit.

Que les fans d'Apple se rassurent, la domination de l'iPhone au niveau mondial est encore intacte.





*Source* : Le rapport de Mars d'AdMob (pdf)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspirent ces rsultats US : vers la fin de la domination de l'iPhone ou simple r-quilibrage du march ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*Mise  jour du 16/04/10*

*L'iPad gnre dj autant de trafic internet que BlackBerry* 
*Et tente de rattraper Android, mais l'OS de Google rsiste*


Selon les mesures de NetApplications, l'iPad aurait dj rejoint (voire dpass) les smartphones de Blackberry. La tablette serait mme sur le point de talonner le score des tlphones embarquant Android comme systme d'exploitation.

L'iPad reprsenterait en effet aux alentours de 0,04 % du trafic internet global.

Un chiffre  comparer avec les 0,04 % de RIM (l'OS des Blackberry) et  mettre en perspective avec les 0,07 % d'Android (l'OS mobile de Google).

Rappelons que l'iPad n'a t lanc qu'il y a une dizaine de jour.

Sur le secteur des terminaux mobiles, l'iPhone est encore loin devant avec ses 0,51 % de part de march. Et mme si l'OS connait une progression qui semble se ralentir, il continue tout de mme  progresser.





Son principale concurrent, Android, connait, lui, une adoption et une utilisation de plus en plus importante.





Une tendance  la progression qui s'acclre et qui devrait, a priori, se poursuivre avec l'largissement du type de terminaux utilisant l'OS de Google, notamment les tablettes PC (lire par ailleurs). Sans parler de la croissance quasi exponentielle de l'Android Market qui commence  devenir un argument marketing - jusque dans les publicits tlvises.

Comme de son cot l'iPad va commencer  tre commercialis en dehors des Etats-Unis dans quelques semaines, sa progression devrait, elle aussi, tre continue.

Les paris sont donc ouverts pour savoir si Android subira le mme sort que BlackBerry ou s'il rsistera  la tablette d'Apple.

*Source* : Les chiffres de NetApplications

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  L'iPad devant Android : scnario probable ? Ou l'iPad va-t-il plafonner et Android s'envoler ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 05/01/10* Kathleen Erna


*Android continue de gagner du terrain sur l'iPhone, d'aprs une tude des parts de march des smartphones*


ComScore vient de publier ses derniers chiffres relatifs  l'tude du march des smartphones.

Et, premier constat, ces donnes confirment la tendance qui mergeait le mois prcdent : 
les parts de march d'Android grignotent de plus en plus celles de l'iPhone, tandis que celles de Palm (- 1.8 %) et de Microsoft (- 4%) continuent de chuter. 

L'tude mene par l'institut d'analyses amricain, compare les donnes des parts de march des tlphones mobiles de septembre/octobre/novembre 2009 avec celles de decembre/janvier/fvrier 2010.

Conclusion : 45.4 millions d'amricains utilisent des smartphones  la fin de fvrier 2010. C'est 21% de plus par rapport  la priode du dbut de l'tude. RIM (Resaerch In Motion, propritaire de BlackBerry) est toujours largement en tte, avec 42 % du march et un gain de 1.3 % sur cette priode. Mais celui qui ire toute la couverture  lui, c'est Android, avec une croissance record de 5.2 %, l ou Apple continue son trs stable recul de 0.1%.

Cependant, et malgr ses excellents rsultats, l'OS de Google est encore loin de rattraper celui de l'iPhone, qui est de plus galement utilis par les possesseurs d'iPod Touch et d'iPad. 

Source : comScore 

 ::fleche::  Android sera-t-il dploy sur des appareils autres que des smartphones ? Si oui, cela lui permettra-t-il de rattraper les parts de march d'Apple dans le domaine des OS mobiles ?


*Mise  jour du 05/01/10*

*Intentions d'achat : Android devance BlackBerry*
*Apple toujours en tte*

L'institut de recherche ChangeWave a publi il y a quelques heures les rsultats d'une enqute mene auprs de 4068 personnes dsirant acqurir un smartphone dbut dcembre 2009.

Parmis les interrogs, 21 % a dclar vouloir s'offrir un appareil tournant sous Android (soit 6% de plus que lors de l'enqute prcdente, en septembre 2009).

Mme si Apple reste en premire position avec 28 % des sonds dclarant leur choix d'acheter un iPhone dans les 90 jours, les parts de march d'Android ne cessent d'augmenter. Ce qui tombe  pic, avec l'arrive imminente du Google Phone (Nexus One).

BlackBerry, en revanche, perd du terrain et se retrouve en troisime position avec 18 % des intentions d'achat. 

Les plus mauvais rsultats sont pour Palm, qui se retrouve en bien mauvaise posture et se place en dernier avec seulement 3 %.



Source : Le rapport de ChangeWave Research 

*Mise  jour de Kathleen Erna*



*L'iPhone et Android ralisent 60 % du trafic internet mobile* 
*Qu'en est-il de Windows, Symbian et des autres OS ?* 


L'iPhone caracole toujours en tte, Android semble percer.

En octobre 2009, 1 smartphone sur 2 est un iPhone (sous iPhone OS donc) ; 1 sur 4 est sous Symbian, l'OS de Nokia. Nokia qui est par ailleurs le leader sur le march gnrale de la tlphonie mobile mais avec des modles vieillissants et/ou Low-Cost (ce qui en fait, en valeur pure, le numro 2 du march - lire par ailleurs ci-dessous)

Selon une tude de AdMob, l' OS  d'Apple continue sa progressions (+ 9%) et passe de 41 % de part de march  50 %.

Android (le rcent OS dvelopp par les quipes de Google) atteint lui les 11 %, loin derrire Symbian mais  prsent devant Windows Mobile, Palm OS et autres RIM OS.

L'tude souligne galement que la moiti du trafic de l'Internet mobile est ralise aux Etats-Unis. Un pays o Android connait une croissance tonnante puisqu'il atteint les 20 % de part de march (contre plus 55  l'iPhone).





Il en ressort que les deux OS mobiles principaux sont bien ceux d'Apple et de Google.

La progression d'Android (dont le CEO de Google affirme que l'adoption des terminaux l'embarquant va exploser dans les mois  venir) semble galement se confirmer avec les ventes massives du Droid de Motorola, qui bnficie de la version 2.0 de l'OS et de l'application phare (ou Killer-App) : un GPS embarqu totalement gratuit qui fait scandale au sein de la concurrence.

Cela signifie-t-il la fin de la concurrence ?

Certainement pas.

D'une part parce que Microsoft, dont le PDG Steve Ballmer a admis que Windows Mobile avait t jusqu'ici "foir" (et pour cause, il plafonne  3 % du march mondial), entend bien rebondir avec la prochaine mouture de son OS prvue pour l'anne prochaine.

D'autre part, parce que Symbian, en devenant libre, peut lui aussi attirer de nombreux dveloppeurs et se faire "une deuxime jeunesse".

Enfin, Blackberry possde encore 7 % sur un march de niche qui n'est au final pas si "de niche" que cela.

Source : L'tude de AdMob (pdf) 

Lire aussi : 

 ::fleche::  La rubrique Mobile (news, tutos, forums) de Developpez.com 

 ::fleche::  Le dficit de 559 millions d'euros de Nokia annonce-t-il son dclin ? Les pires rsultats de la socit depuis 1996 posent question 
 ::fleche::  La fragmentation d'Android : un problme pour les dveloppeurs ? Non, rpond Google. Bien sr que si, rtorque Symbian
 ::fleche::  Les BlackBerrys viennent de Mars et les iPhones de Vnus, portrait des usagers de ces smartphones 

Et vous ? : 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Apple et Google vont craser la concurrence ou au contraire que Microsoft et Nokia vont russir  rebondir ?

----------


## Ogotcha

Dj on remarque bien que Google avec leur OS mobile commence  bien prendre place, et ce n'est pas pour me dplaire  ::mrgreen:: 




> Pensez-vous que Apple et Google vont craser la concurrence ou au contraire que Microsoft et Nokia vont russir  rebondir ?


Concernant Symbian je ne sais pas vraiment mais alors windows mobile  ::aie::  je suis pass de windows mobile 6  android 1.5 et la marche entre les deux ft norme bon je n'ai pas test la nouvelle version de windows mobile mais bon... ils ont, ont je pense prit un retard considrable par rapport au autres OS mobile du moment.

----------


## travon

Microsoft  la traine technologiquement comme dab !

Et pour une fois les consommateurs l'ont compris et leur ont fait pays!

----------


## nicolofontana12

Bonne nouvelle pour Android. J'attends cela avec beaucoup de plaisir.

Windows ne peut pas etre dans la course.
Mais ce qui est le plus etonnant c'est que Android Market n'est pas enrichissant

----------


## mteirek_m

1- microsoft a pris un certain retard, mais va rebondir, sans trop de soucis.
windows 6.5 est sur la bonne voie, ils ont de l'experience et beaucoup de resources derriere.

2- android est en plein evolution, et a mon avis personnel, va concurencer iphone et lui piquer sa place. (interface de plus en plus fluide et user-friendly, android market pas trop contraignante, os ouvert, etc ....)

3-symbian, ne pourra pas suivre la course a moyen terme

4- iphone de apple qui refuse de reparer les portables des fumeurs, developpement d'application et market contraignant, va, a mon avis, perdre du terrain et finir sur une part de march comparable a celle de son grand frere "le march des portables apple", bizarre, et c'est l'histoire qui se repete ???

5- nokia, a rat un virement quelque part. mais peuvent toujours construire pour android ou windows.

----------


## eiki49

et la tendance va s'accentuer dans les prochains mois... Y a dj plus de 20 prototypes de smartphone tournant sous android qui vont sortir en 2010, et c'est que le dbut ...

Les autres sont a la ramasses, et je les vois pas revenir ... Je vois un march mobile domin par Google et Apple dans les prochaines annes, avec peut tre un 3e acteur ? Maemo si Nokia ragi suffisamment vite...

----------


## CesarR

> Il en ressort que les deux OS mobiles principaux sont bien ceux d'Apple et de Google.


C'est quoi le raisonnement pour obtenir cette conclusion?

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> C'est quoi le raisonnement pour obtenir cette conclusion?


Je me suis pos la mme question. A la vue du graphe, iPhone est malheureusement premier, et aprs c'est plutt Symbian. A moins qu'on se place plutt dans une projection sur l'avenir avec la grande monte en puissance actuelle d'Android.

----------


## reveur3

Cet article ne veut rien dire, du dbut  la fin,  commencer par le titre.

----------


## Shifty_

Windows Mobile -> je ne connais pas donc je peux pas juger

Android -> A mon avis, l'OS mobile du futur en grande partie parce qu'il est est ouvert. De plus, il dispose de la mme force de frappe que l'IPhone.

Symbian -> Ca intresse encore des gens ? J'ai fait du dveloppement dessus et c'est vraiment galre (compar  Android). La documentation est pauvre (dans la partie ou je travaillais : Vido). Les tlphones supportent la moiti des fonctions de l'mulateur. La programmation se fait en C++. Bref je ne vois pas comment Nokia peut survivre avec ce systme. C'est pour cela qu'ils ont lanc un nouveau systme sous Linux : Maemo 5 sur le Nokia N900.

Blackberry -> Je pense qu'ils ont encore des cartes  jouer. Ils sont bien implants dans le milieu du Business.

iPhone -> A t adopt par le grand public puis par le monde professionnel. Je pense que la grande richesse de cet OS est son catalogue. Mais avec l'arrive d'Android, les parts vont se rduirent !

Toutes ces remarques n'engage que moi et certains s'y opposeront peut-tre. Mais c'est mon ressenti.

----------


## ivoboy

Le systme windows mobile tel qu'il est aujourd'hui (6.0, 6.1, 6.5) ne peut survivre  la concurrence. Il en faut un autre, peut tre un  windows mobile 7 qui arrivent  tout rvolutionner. Ou peut tre un truc qui pompe le meilleur de l'android et de l'iphone. 
Actuellement je constate que les phones vendus sont pas assez attractifs; pas d'crans capacitifs, pas de multitouch, sauf bien sur le touch hd 2 de HTC.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Intentions d'achat : Android devance BlackBerry*
*Apple toujours en tte*


L'institut de recherche ChangeWave a publi il y a quelques heures les rsultats d'une enqute mene auprs de 4068 personnes dsirant acqurir un smartphone dbut dcembre 2009.

Parmis les interrogs, 21 % a dclar vouloir s'offrir un appareil tournant sous Android (soit 6% de plus que lors de l'enqute prcdente, en septembre 2009).

Mme si Apple reste en premire position avec 28 % des sonds dclarant leur choix d'acheter un iPhone dans les 90 jours, les parts de march d'Android ne cessent d'augmenter. Ce qui tombe  pic, avec l'arrive imminente du Google Phone (Nexus One).

BlackBerry, en revanche, perd du terrain et se retrouve en troisime position avec 18 % des intentions d'achat. 

Les plus mauvais rsultats sont pour Palm, qui se retrouve en bien mauvaise posture et se place en dernier avec seulement 3 %.



Source : Le rapport de ChangeWave Research

----------


## picomz

> Parmis les interrogs, 21 % a dclar vouloir s'offrir un appareil tournant sous Android (*soit 6% de plus* que lors de l'enqute prcdente, en septembre 2009).


D'aprs le graphique c'est 15% de plus, 6 % c'tait le score lors de la prcdente enqute.




> BlackBerry, en revanche, *perd* du terrain


BlackBerry passe de 17%  18% d'aprs le graphique donc il gagne du terrain.

----------


## kuranes

Donc selon le graphique, Blackberry et Android ont une meilleure avance que l'iphone...




> BlackBerry passe de 17%  18% d'aprs le graphique donc il gagne du terrain.


Il est pass de deuxime  troisime place, il a perdu du terrain mais avance quand mme  :;): 

Pour chipoter, on peut dire que l'iphone est dans la merde, c'est le seul  perdre 4%, windows mobile et palm ont perdu 3%  ::aie::

----------


## Kerod

> BlackBerry passe de 17%  18% d'aprs le graphique donc il gagne du terrain.


Par rapport  l'iPhone ton affirmation serait correcte, or, ici, on se base par rapport  Android qui normment progress, passant de 6%  21% contrairement  BlackBerry qui a certes rcupr 1% sur l'iPhone mais qui a vu son avance sur Android disparaitre totalement.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on sera tous d'accord pour dire qu'Android a fait d'norme progrs ce que le place plutt bien par rapport  l'iPhone et RIM (la rfrence niveau smartphone)

----------


## nicolofontana12

Dans trois mois le monde va bouleverser, Android prendra la commande.

----------


## Traroth2

Le fait que les intentions d'achat pour l'iPhone soient en baisse me parait un fait important. Dommage aussi que le graphique combine les rsultats du PalmOS (un OS en fin de vie) et de webOS (un OS tout nouveau) : impossible d'en conclure quoi que ce soit...

----------


## Kerod

> Le fait que les intentions d'achat pour l'iPhone soient en baisse me parait un fait important.


 Tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Malgr le fait qu'Android ne soit pas totalement finalis et n'ait pas la mme cte que l'iPhone OS, il faudra qu'Apple ragisse rapidement s'il veut rester leader dans ce domaine. Nous verrons bien ce que proposera l'iPhone OS 4 ds dbut fvrier et s'il pourra contrer la monte en puissance d'Android.

Du ct d'Apple, ce n'est pas parce qu'il va sortir une tablette tournant sous iPhone OS que a va remonter les chiffres...Il en faudra bien plus  commencer par couter les utilisateurs...

----------


## dams78

Le problme de l'iphone  mon got c'est que c'est super cher pour ce que c'est. Mais a c'est la marque de fabrique d'Apple aussi...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Android continue de gagner du terrain sur l'iPhone, d'aprs une tude des parts de march des smartphones*

ComScore vient de publier ses derniers chiffres relatifs  l'tude du march des smartphones.

Et, premier constat, ces donnes confirment la tendance qui mergeait le mois prcdent : 
les parts de march d'Android grignotent de plus en plus celles de l'iPhone, tandis que celles de Palm (- 1.8 %) et de Microsoft (- 4%) continuent de chuter. 

L'tude mene par l'institut d'analyses amricain, compare les donnes des parts de march des tlphones mobiles de septembre/octobre/novembre 2009 avec celles de decembre/janvier/fvrier 2010.

Conclusion : 45.4 millions d'amricains utilisent des smartphones  la fin de fvrier 2010. C'est 21% de plus par rapport  la priode du dbut de l'tude. RIM (Resaerch In Motion, propritaire de BlackBerry) est toujours largement en tte, avec 42 % du march et un gain de 1.3 % sur cette priode. Mais celui qui ire toute la couverture  lui, c'est Android, avec une croissance record de 5.2 %, l ou Apple continue son trs stable recul de 0.1%.

Cependant, et malgr ses excellents rsultats, l'OS de Google est encore loin de rattraper celui de l'iPhone, qui est de plus galement utilis par les possesseurs d'iPod Touch et d'iPad. 

Source : comScore 

 ::fleche::  Android sera-t-il dploy sur des appareils autres que des smartphones ? Si oui, cela lui permettra-t-il de rattraper les parts de march d'Apple dans le domaine des OS mobiles ?

----------


## Lyche

Ce qui parait logique. L'iPhone est la seule plateforme pour cet OS, alors que Androde pioche  droite  gauche ce qui augmente ses chances de PDM leves...
En mme temps, c'est le concept Apple qui veut a..

Pour que Androde rattrape l'iPhone, on va attendre que Windows n'ai plus de PDM ainsi que Palm pour ensuite s'attaquer aux PDM iPhone OS :p

----------


## ToYo-

*Android sera-t-il dploy sur des appareils autres que des smartphones ?*
Oui ! Et c'est dj le cas ! Android est utilis sur des voitures, des tls, des netbooks, des tablettes tactiles, etc...

----------


## Traroth2

"Android sera-t-il dploy sur des appareils autres que des smartphones ?" : C'est dj le cas. Le Nook est un (vrai) ebook fonctionnant sous Android, ainsi que la tablette Archos 5. Entre autres...

----------


## yvesA

Android a t annonc sur des tlviseurs, des ordinateur de bord de voiture, des tlphone fixe de type DECT, ...

Il est dj prsent sur quelques netbook (Acer), et sur des tablettes.
Plusieurs tablettes  base de processeur Nvidia Tgra 2 ont t annoncs, parmi elles, la tablette Adam, mieux quip, beaucoup plus puissante (cortex A9 double coeur, contre un simple cortex A8 sur l'ipad), plus conome en nergie qu'un IPad full option ( 800$), le tout pour 327$  ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'iPad gnre dj autant de trafic internet que BlackBerry* 
*Et tente de rattraper Android, mais l'OS de Google rsiste*


Selon les mesures de NetApplications, l'iPad aurait dj rejoint (voire dpass) les smartphones de Blackberry. La tablette serait mme sur le point de talonner le score des tlphones embarquant Android comme systme d'exploitation.

L'iPad reprsenterait en effet aux alentours de 0,04 % du trafic internet global.

Un chiffre  comparer avec les 0,04 % de RIM (l'OS des Blackberry) et  mettre en perspective avec les 0,07 % d'Android (l'OS mobile de Google).

Rappelons que l'iPad n'a t lanc qu'il y a une dizaine de jour.

Sur le secteur des terminaux mobiles, l'iPhone est encore loin devant avec ses 0,51 % de part de march. Et mme si l'OS connait une progression qui semble se ralentir, il continue tout de mme  progresser.





Son principale concurrent, Android, connait, lui, une adoption et une utilisation de plus en plus importante.





Une tendance  la progression qui s'acclre et qui devrait, a priori, se poursuivre avec l'largissement du type de terminaux utilisant l'OS de Google, notamment les tablettes PC (lire par ailleurs). Sans parler de la croissance quasi exponentielle de l'Android Market qui commence  devenir un argument marketing - jusque dans les publicits tlvises.

Comme de son cot l'iPad va commencer  tre commercialis en dehors des Etats-Unis dans quelques semaines, sa progression devrait, elle aussi, tre continue.

Les paris sont donc ouverts pour savoir si Android subira le mme sort que BlackBerry ou s'il rsistera  la tablette d'Apple.

*Source* : Les chiffres de NetApplications

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  L'iPad devant Android : scnario probable ? Ou l'iPad va-t-il plafonner et Android s'envoler ?

----------


## pcaboche

> L'iPad gnre dj autant de trafic internet que BlackBerry


En gros, 900'000 iPad gnrent autant de trafic que 21'000'000 de Blackberry...

Quand l'iPad sera vendu en dehors des tats-Unis, a risque de faire un gros trou dans la bande passante.  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

Pour la bande passante a devrait pas trop nuire non plus puisque l'iPad est "semi"-nomade.
a sera facile pour l'iPad de s'imposer en terme de trafic internet puisqu'elle est faite pour a : se connecter "o on veut", quand on veut (taille, systme toujours prt, wifi et 3G ...) et surtout, elle a un immense avantage sur les "Smart"phones puisque le confort de navigation est digne d'un petit ordinateur portable.
Pour ce qui est de la concurrence avec les ordinateurs standards, encore une fois les arguments "taille" et "accessibilit" de l'OS font qu'elle est faite pour a.
Personnellement, j'ai un PC portable fourni par ma boite avec une connexion 3G confortable et je dois dire que c'est super gnial ... sauf qu'il faut deux plombes pour le dmarrer, deux autres pour se connecter et l'autonomie est moisie (puisque l'OS n'est pas fait pour surfer mais pour "travailler").
pour Androd c'est "pareil" (les guillemets c'est pour le fait que c'est juste un OS et donc son succs dpendra de la qualit du matriels).

----------


## pcaboche

> et surtout, elle a un immense avantage sur les "Smart"phones puisque le confort de navigation est digne d'un petit ordinateur portable.


Et puis surtout, ce qui est gnial avec l'iPad, c'est qu'on peut l'emmener en vacances pour sauvegarder ses photos et vidos sur un disque dur externe au cas o on se ferait piquer son appareil photo... ah ben non, on peut pas, la connectivit USB est moisie.  ::aie:: 

C'est bte, j'tais vraiment trs intress par l'iPad au dbut. Je pensais que ce serait un MacBook avec un cran tactile. Perdu ! C'est juste un iPhone qu'on peut pas glisser dans la poche.  ::lol::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Et puis surtout, ce qui est gnial avec l'iPad, c'est qu'on peut l'emmener en vacances pour sauvegarder ses photos et vidos sur un disque dur externe au cas o on se ferait piquer son appareil photo... ah ben non, on peut pas, la connectivit USB est moisie. 
> 
> C'est bte, j'tais vraiment trs intress par l'iPad au dbut. Je pensais que ce serait un MacBook avec un cran tactile. Perdu ! C'est juste un iPhone qu'on peut pas glisser dans la poche.


Explique-moi comment, avec un cran 3,5", t'arrives  faire ce que tu ferais avec un 9,7" ... ce que l'iPad perd en mobilit par rapport  l'iPhone il le gagne en confort et l'iPad est pas fait pour tre gliss dans la poche donc c'est normal qu'on puisse pas le faire  ::D:  (ou alors faut de sacre poche  ::aie:: )

Par contre c'est clair que je kifferais un MacBook tactile, mais au fond je sais pas si a vaudrait le coup, 2kg c'est lourd ... bref moi il me plait l'iPad  ::):  mais mon porte-monnaie il est pas d'accord  ::(:

----------


## pcaboche

> explique moi comment, avec un cran 3,5",  t'arrives  faire ce que tu ferais avec un 9,7"


Transfrer tes photos de vacances sur un disque dur externe, t'arrives pas  le faire avec les 3.5" d'un iPhone, mais t'arrives pas non plus  le faire avec les 9.7" d'un iPad. Donc a fait pas beaucoup avancer le Schmilblick...  ::aie:: 




> mais mon porte-monnaie il est pas d'accord


Pour une fois, on est du mme avis.  ::aie:: 

Et pour les photos de vacances, un netbook  300 devrait faire l'affaire...  ::D:

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Transfrer tes photos de vacances sur un disque dur externe, t'arrive pas  le faire avec les 3.5" d'un iPhone, mais t'arrives pas non plus  le faire avec les 9.7" d'un iPad. Donc a fait pas beaucoup avancer le Schmilblick...


Les photos en vacances ... les cartes mmoire arrivent  des capacits largement suffisantes (plus que l'iPad  ::aie:: ) c'est pas une ncessit ...
et la "vraie" rponse c'est : "il y a pas besoin de disque externe, suffit de prendre un abonnement MobileMe et de les transfrer sur votre iDisk"  ::ptdr::

----------


## pcaboche

> et la "vraie" rponse c'est : "y'a pas besoin de disque externe, suffit de prendre un abonnement MobileMe et de les transfrer sur votre iDisk"


Ah OK. On comprend mieux pourquoi l'iPad gnre autant de trafic maintenant.

Et puis l'upload de vidos Full HD depuis le fin fond de la Thalande, a risque d'tre drle...  ::lol::

----------


## GrandNoliv

> Transfrer tes photos de vacances sur un disque dur externe, t'arrive pas  le faire avec les 3.5" d'un iPhone, mais t'arrives pas non plus  le faire avec les 9.7" d'un iPad.


Apple vend un kit de deux adaptateurs (lun pour SD Card, lautre pour connecter un appareil photo en USB) pour transfrer les photos vers l'iPad exactement comme tu le souhaites.

Donc, si, cest possible.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Apple vend un kit de deux adaptateurs (lun pour SD Card, lautre pour connecter un appareil photo en USB) pour transfrer les photos vers l'iPad exactement comme tu le souhaites.
> 
> Donc, si, cest possible.


Il veut les transfrer vers un disque externe donc a marche.

Aprs vu qu'il y aura un port usb grce  l'adaptateur je suis sr qu'il y aura les applications qui permettront de transfrer de l'iPad vers l'extrieur  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

C'est a qui est gnial avec les dfenseurs d'Apple, quand on leur dit: _"bon, c'est bien joli votre joujou tout mignon mais qui cote bonbon, mais il ne me permet pas de faire un truc que je fais d'habitude"_, ils te rpondent: _"si, c'est possible ! Pour cela il suffit juste d'acheter un accessoire supplmentaire"_.

C'est rigolo, quand on lit a on a vraiment l'impression de revoir les publicits Apple: _"il existe une application pour cela"_.  ::aie::

----------


## atb

> Apple vend un kit de deux adaptateurs (lun pour SD Card, lautre pour connecter un appareil photo en USB) pour transfrer les photos vers l'iPad exactement comme tu le souhaites.
> 
> Donc, si, cest possible.


Difficile de rsister au troll avec ce genre de post  ::aie:: 

Mais bon, chez Apple, ils sont de vrais commerants (des requins). Ils ont trouv des clients de type pigeon qui achtent tout du moment que cest estampill Apple  et quils ont vu le joujou dans une publicit  la tl !

Je parierais que si demain Apple dcide de facturer lallumage de lipad sous prtexte que par mesure de scurit on doit passer par Apple pour se loguer dans ipad et a cest un service payant et il faut acheter cette application. Il y aura surement des pigeons pour le faire. Pourquoi Apple sen privera de a ? 
Demain, dans la nouvelle version de lipad , Apple  va juste activer une telle ou telle option, et les fans vont payer pour a et ils seront contents ! Mais cest a le business tout le monde trouvent sont compte.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Difficile de rsister au troll avec ce genre de post 
> 
> Mais bon, chez Apple, ils sont de vrais commerants (des requins). Ils ont trouv des clients de type pigeon qui achtent tout du moment que cest estampill Apple et quils ont vu le joujou dans une publicit  la tl !
> 
> Je parierais que si demain Apple dcide de facturer lallumage de lipad sous prtexte que par mesure de scurit on doit passer par Apple pour se loguer dans ipad et a cest un service payant et il faut acheter cette application. Il y aura surement des pigeons pour le faire. Pourquoi Apple sen privera de a ? 
> Demain, dans la nouvelle version de lipad , Apple va juste activer une telle ou telle option, et les fans vont payer pour a et ils seront contents ! Mais cest a le business tout le monde trouvent sont compte.


Difficile de rsister au troll avec ce genre de post  ::aie:: 

Mais bon, tu connais peut-tre bien le "business" mais apparemment tu connais moins la langue franaise  :;): 

Corrigez-moi si je me trompe mais le fameux connecteur dock n'est-il pas vendu par d'autres marques ? moins cher que le vend Apple ? ben pareil pour les connecteurs USB et SD ... on aura droit au copies plus ou moins bien faites (en gnral moins bien...) pour deux fois moins cher donc je vois pas vraiment o est le pigeon puisque au final le produit est plus beau, mieux fait et n'a pas 15000 trous pour pouvoir y connecter tout et n'importe quoi  ::): 

franchement quand je vois les PC avec leur tonne de connectique qui servent tous les 36 du mois a me fait marrer  ::D:  HDMI+VGA+DVI+parallle+srie ...
(je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que a va troller sec aprs a  ::whistle:: )

----------


## Lyche

> Difficile de rsister au troll avec ce genre de post 
> 
> Mais bon, tu connais peut-tre bien le "business" mais apparemment tu connais moins la langue franaise 
> 
> Corrigez-moi si je me trompe mais le fameux connecteur dock n'est-il pas vendu par d'autres marques ? moins cher que le vend Apple ? ben pareil pour les connecteurs USB et SD ... on aura droit au copies plus ou moins bien faites (en gnral moins bien...) pour deux fois moins cher donc je vois pas vraiment o est le pigeon puisque au final le produit est plus beau, mieux fait et n'a pas 15000 trous pour pouvoir y connecter tout et n'importe quoi 
> 
> franchement quand je vois les PC avec leur tonne de connectique qui servent tous les 36 du mois a me fait marrer  HDMI+VGA+DVI+parallle+srie ...
> (je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que a va troller sec aprs a )


a c'est parce que tu sais pas t'en servir  ::aie:: 
Franchement, je prfre avoir trop que pas assez, pourquoi? simplement parce que "qui peu le plus peu le moins". Chez Mac, par dfaut c'est "qui offre le moins par dfaut, vend des services en plus par derrire". C'est une politique, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'apprcie. J'ai pas envie d'avoir  payer mon PC 4 fois en quivalent pour raccorder mes affaires dessus..

----------


## atb

Si tu vas dans un resto ou fastfood, tu prfres avoir toutes les sauces  cot de toi, ou que tu peux demander gratuitement. Ou bien payer encore plus pour les avoir  :;): .
Ce nest pas parce que certains ne sen sert pas de tous les ports et connectiques, quils ne sont pas utiles. 
Si Apple proposait plusieurs modles avec diffrents prix, l oui  chacun son joujou. Mais hlas non. Quelque soit ton niveau de connaissance en informatique chez Apple tu es considr comme un pigeon.  Apple, parce que vous payez pour un peu prs tout !  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> franchement quand je vois les PC avec leur tonne de connectique qui servent tous les 36 du mois a me fait marrer


Oui, mais contrairement  l'iPad, le PC dispose de ports USB en nombre suffisant  ::whistle::  (et permettant de transfrer tout type de fichiers, pas juste des fichiers photo  ::whistle:: ).

----------


## Ragmaxone

J'ai les adaptateurs et je m'en suis servi ... deux fois.

Je suis pas un geek mais je suis pas monsieur tout le monde non plus.

Par contre je peux vous assurer que 80% de la population informatise n'en a pas besoin de ces ports et donc ils payent quelque chose qu'ils n'utiliseront pas ... pour ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin ben ils doivent banquer.
et pareil, s'ils proposaient plusieurs versions, par exemple un MacBook avec VGA, DVI, HDMI, 7 ports USB, lecteur 92 en 1 etc, les gens achteraient a alors qu'ils n'en ont pas vraiment besoin parce que comme au MacDo, on prfre avoir toutes les sauces sur le plateau et en n'utiliser qu'une seule plutt que de devoir choisir ...
A mon sens, le recherche du plus grand nombre de ports sur un PC portable c'est du mme niveau que celui qui cherche  avoir la plus grosse voiture, sauf que l, y a pas d'excs de vitesse  ::aie:: .
pour ce qui est de l'iPad, il a suffisamment de connectique sans fil pour palier le manque d'USB ...
Je dis pas, a serait sympa de pouvoir simplement brancher sa cl USB pour pouvoir lire un fichier, mais l, encore une fois, cette version est une version de test et elle va voluer, il suffit de regarder le chemin qu' fait iPhone OS en 3 ans ... rien que le multi-tches qu'ils annoncent avec iPhone OS 4 vallait la peine d'attendre  ::): 
Mais j'attends pas que vous compreniez.

----------


## behe

J'adore le  cot "a fait 3 ans que Apple se fout de nous et j'en redemande"...

----------


## Lyche

La solution wifi ou bluetooth est encore trop "lourde" pour les batteries, je vois la diffrence sur mon tlphone, une journe avec bluetooth c'est rechargement, si j'utilise pas c'est 3 jours. Connaissant Apple et la qualit des batteries qu'ils ont mis sur iPhone, iPad et iPod, a sera 1/2heure d'esprence de vie vue la machine.. non srieusement, je dis pas que tous les ports sont utiles, je dis juste qu'un minimum est vital. De plus, tu peux tre certains que d'ici 6-8mois, ils vont ressortir une version avec plus de ports.. juste pour appter encore plus de pigeons.. qui eux ne remarqueront mme pas que rien  chang mis  part 3 fonctionnalits rajoutes et 1port USB en plus.. Ils l'ont fait avec l'iPhone, pourquoi ils ne le feraient pas avec l'iPad..

Et je crois que ce qui me fait le plus rire dans l'histoire, c'est que tout les fan boys se disent "Apple c'est gnial", alors que pas du tout, le prix conditionne tellement cet tat de pense qu'on en oublie presque qu'ils proposent moins bien que la concurence pour un prix plus lev..

----------


## dams78

> J'ai les adaptateurs et je m'en suis servi ... deux fois.
> 
> Je suis pas un geek mais je suis pas monsieur tout le monde non plus.
> 
> Par contre je peux vous assurer que 80% de la population informatise n'en a pas besoin de ces ports et donc ils payent quelque chose qu'ils n'utiliseront pas ... pour ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin ben ils doivent banquer.
> et pareil, s'ils proposaient plusieurs versions, par exemple un MacBook avec VGA, DVI, HDMI, 7 ports USB, lecteur 92 en 1 etc, les gens achteraient a alors qu'ils n'en ont pas vraiment besoin parce que comme au MacDo, on prfre avoir toutes les sauces sur le plateau et en n'utiliser qu'une seule plutt que de devoir choisir ...
> A mon sens, le recherche du plus grand nombre de ports sur un PC portable c'est du mme niveau que celui qui cherche  avoir la plus grosse voiture, sauf que l, il n'y a pas d'excs de vitesse .
> Pour ce qui est de l'iPad, il a suffisamment de connectique sans fil pour palier le manque d'USB ...
> Je dis pas, a serait sympa de pouvoir simplement brancher sa cl USB pour pouvoir lire un fichier, mais l, encore une fois, cette version est une version de test et elle va voluer, il suffit de regarder le chemin qu' fait iPhone OS en 3 ans ... rien que le multi-tches qu'ils annoncent avec iPhone OS 4 vallait la peine d'attendre 
> Mais j'attends pas que vous compreniez.


Si j'ai bien compris avec un pc tu payes cher tous les connectiques? J'avais plutt l'impression qu'Apple tait plutt cher...
Personnellement, quand j'ai chang de pc j'tais content de pouvoir garder mon ancien cran VGA et je vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir  ct un prise DVI m'a drang jusqu' ce que je change d'cran (pour un dvi justement).

En tout cas tu es bien le premier que je lis qui dit "l'usb sur l'ipad a sert  rien"... C'est vrai le sans fil c'est tellement mieux, plus scuris, plus rapide, plus prsent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Si j'ai bien compris avec un pc tu payes cher tous les connectiques? J'avais plutt l'impression qu'Apple tait plutt cher...
> Personnellement, quand j'ai chang de pc j'tais content de pouvoir garder mon ancien cran VGA et je vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir  ct un prise DVI m'a drang jusqu' ce que je change d'cran (pour un dvi justement).
> 
> En tout cas tu es bien le premier que je lis qui dit "l'usb sur l'ipad a sert  rien"... C'est vrai le sans fil c'est tellement mieux, plus scuris, plus rapide, plus prsent


Ben coute! Un USB, sans rflchir, sur l'iPad, a serait LE PIED !!!
mais si tu rflchis, a sert pas  beaucoup de choses pour ce genre de machine. je vois mal un iPad, petit comme il est, raccord a des priph avec des fils partout ... et l tu me dis : "mais les appareils de stockage externe ? et les appareils  dcharger ?" ces cas l c'est un centime du temps que tu utilises la machine et encore, c'est une moyenne car pour beaucoup ils n'en auront pas l'utilit. Si tu as vraiment l'utilit d'un truc du genre, tu achtes l'adaptateur. Si t'en a pas vraiment l'utilit tu t'en passes.
ok pour ce qui est des cls usb a risque d'tre lourd ... mais quelqu'un de branch pourra envoyer le fichier par mail  ::aie::  (j'avoue c'est pas la panace)

Pour ce qui est du prix j'ai pas dit que tu payais cher ta connectique. Tu la payes c'est tout. Pour ce qui est d'avoir des trucs pas cher a c'est facile, j'ai une souris pas chre au taf ... et les pavs tactile du laptop du taf est srement pas trs cher ... pareil pour la partie qui gre la batterie ou encore la conception du systme de refroidissement ... c'est pas cher et a marche pas cher.

A la place d'avoir un VGA et un DVI t'aurais eu assez d'un DVI, a aurait cot moins cher pour tout le monde et t'avais juste  trouver un adaptateur  deux francs ...
Personnellement, je me plains pas d'avoir "peu" de ports sur mon MacBook et je suis sr que si tu regardes la tronche de leur carte mre tu penseras comme moi, tu verrais comme c'est serr ... y a pas la place pour plus dans une coque comme celle des MacBook.
Et le PCB de l'iPad c'est pas mieux, c'est tout petit et il y a tellement de trucs dessus.
Un PCB qui vaut le coup aussi (a c'est du HS) c'est celui du dernier iPod Shuffle, moi a me fait halluciner  chaque fois que je le vois ...

bref j'attends les pierres  ::roll::

----------


## atb

Pour viter de troller  tord et  travers, voici quelques liens pour faire le tour sur le march des tablettes et se faire une ide plus prcise.

http://www.journaldugeek.com/tag/tablette/


Voila, si vous avez d'autres liens n'hsitez pas  :;):

----------


## dams78

Non mais srieux l'usb quoi...
Tu peux transfrer facilement tes photos, musiques (si un pote te prte son mp3), grer tes documents, etc. Tu peux mme brancher un clavier, etc. C'est quand mme loin d'tre inefficace.

Sinon pour ce qui est des connectiques DVI, VGA, etc,  mon avis a cote tout simplement moins cher de faire 1000 cartes avec ces deux connectiques que 500 DVI et 500 VGA, et puis au moins a laisse le choix, personnellement acheter des adaptateurs  tout va c'est pas trop ma tasse de th mais bon (et puis niveau simplicit...).

----------


## Ragmaxone

pour en revenir donc  la question d'origine, le trafic internet li  l'iPad va plafonner car c'est une machine obsolte puisqu'il n'a pas d'USB sans adaptateur ... iPad, ta "gloire" fut courte, mais tout de mme intense, R.I.P.

----------


## Perplexe

Franchement c'est assez pnible ce genre de ractions gocentres et radicales sur Apple et la nullit de ses produits.

Apple est une socit commerciale. Vous en doutiez ? Elle cherche  faire du profit et le contraire la mnerait rapidement  la fermeture, ce qui serait sans aucun doute une perte immense pour le monde de l'informatique et engendrerait probablement un ralentissement de l'innovation dans ce secteur.

Lorsque l'iphone est sorti, tout le monde a crach dessus en ricanant. "Mais qu'ils sont idiots chez Apple!", "a ne marchera jamais", etc... Le seul qui a eu raison est un analyste qui a prvu que cet outil engendrerait rapidement des besoins en bande passante trs important, notamment parce qu'il proposait enfin une interface mobile utilisable pour surfer sur le web.

Des botes comme Nokia, Samsung, LG, Ericsson et j'en passe taient sur le march de la tlphonie mobile depuis des annes, parfois des dcennies, et avec toute leur exprience, leur expertise et leurs moyens financiers, ils se sont fait coiffer au poteau par un outsider qui n'avait jamais lanc un seul tlphone auparavant.

Si aujourd'hui les mobiles sont ce qu'ils sont, c'est parce qu'Apple les a rveill plutt brutalement. A leur place, j'aurai honte.

Maintenant voil l'ipad. "Ahahah", tout le monde ricane : "a ne marchera jamais, c'est nul, yapadusb, qui en voudrait. ?",...

Faudrait voir  se dtacher un peu de son pas de porte pour aller considrer les choses sous un autre angle : l'informatique c'est chiant, incomprhensible, honteusement compliqu, ingrat et mme insultant pour ceux qui, malgr toute leur intelligence, se sentent bte devant des interfaces pourries, coupables devant les lenteurs, plantages et autres pannes stupides.

Mais est-ce vraiment de leur faute ? Est-ce que ma mre,  72 ans est responsable des virus, des antivirus, des bugs, des boutons mal placs et des messages d'erreurs menaant ?

Pas du tout : les vrais responsables sont les informaticiens qui conoivent ces produits et sont incapables de se mettre  la place de ceux qui les utilisent, incapables de proposer un nombre limit de fonctions utiles et qui marchent  plutt qu'un nombre illimit de fonctions inutiles et qui buggent.

L'ipad, c'est une chance que vous avez, vous les programmeurs qui ne pensez qu' vos bricolages marginaux en lanant un regard faussement compatissant sur la plbe ignorante, de comprendre que ce que vous faites n'est pas seulement rserv  votre usage propre, mais que ce sont vos clients, des gens normaux parfois ignorants qui vous font vivre.

Jusque l toutes les tentatives de tablettes ont chou. Curieusement, tout le monde s'y met maintenant. Si Apple ne l'avait pas fait, rien de tout cela n'arriverait.

Demain il y aura l'usb, la camra, le truc, le machin, mais pour l'instant, Apple teste le march avec l'ipad et ce sont les premiers  le faire avec un peu d'intelligence.

Vous pouvez critiquer mais on en reparle demain quand l'offre de tablette aura volu de manire radicale grce au "requin" qui se fourvoie avec ses produits pourris.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le trafic internet d'Android dpasse celui de l'iPhone*
*Aux Etats-Unis d'aprs AdMob, une premire*


Les plus suspicieux diront qu'AdMob, socit de mesure d'audience Internet, est trs lie  Google.

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'aprs ses chiffres, le trafic web gnr par l'OS de Google a pour la premire fois dpass celui de l'iPhone aux tats-Unis.





Un rsultat qui n'a pas t mis en avant dans le rsum mensuel d'AdMob, certainement pour ne pas prter le flanc aux critiques alors que Google essaye de racheter la socit.

Que les fans d'Apple se rassurent, la domination de l'iPhone au niveau mondial est encore intacte.





*Source* : Le rapport de Mars d'AdMob (pdf)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspirent ces rsultats US : vers la fin de la domination de l'iPhone ou simple r-quilibrage du march ?

----------


## fardon57

> Franchement c'est assez pnible ce genre de ractions gocentres et radicales sur Apple et la nullit de ses produits.
> 
> Apple est une socit commerciale. Vous en doutiez ? Elle cherche  faire du profit et le contraire la mnerait rapidement  la fermeture, ce qui serait sans aucun doute une perte immense pour le monde de l'informatique et engendrerait probablement un ralentissement de l'innovation dans ce secteur.
> 
> Lorsque l'iphone est sorti, tout le monde a crach dessus en ricanant. "Mais qu'ils sont idiots chez Apple!", "a ne marchera jamais", etc... Le seul qui a eu raison est un analyste qui a prvu que cet outil engendrerait rapidement des besoins en bande passante trs important, notamment parce qu'il proposait enfin une interface mobile utilisable pour surfer sur le web.
> 
> Des botes comme Nokia, Samsung, LG, Ericsson et j'en passe taient sur le march de la tlphonie mobile depuis des annes, parfois des dcennies, et avec toute leur exprience, leur expertise et leurs moyens financiers, ils se sont fait coiffer au poteau par un outsider qui n'avait jamais lanc un seul tlphone auparavant.
> 
> Si aujourd'hui les mobiles sont ce qu'ils sont, c'est parce qu'Apple les a rveill plutt brutalement. A leur place, j'aurai honte.
> ...


+1. Sa devient vraiment penible de surfer sur developpez.net avec tout ces trolleurs anti-Apple ...

----------


## Lyche

> +1. Sa devient vraiment penible de surfer sur developpez.net avec tout ces trolleurs anti-Apple ...


Parce que les Trolleur Linux et Mac n'en font pas autant de leur ct par hazard  ::roll:: . Chacun prche pour sa paroisse. Personnellement je ne considre pas les produits Apple comme des produits de qualit en rapport Qualit/Prix je ne considre pas l'iPhone comme une rvolution technologique et l'iPad c'est un foutage de gueule.. Par contre, le noyau dur de Mac Fan lance les buzz et la com avant gardiste de Apple fait le reste...

----------


## stardeath

O_o apple un messie?

des tlphones pour aller sur internet? il y en avait longtemps avant apple.
des tablettes pour aller sur internet? il y en a avait aussi longtemps avant apple.
des lecteurs mp3? il y en avait longtemps avant apple comme les 2 lignes d'avant.

tout ce qu'apple a fait? rendre sa marque  la mode.
c'est cool pour eux, le marketing d'apple doit tre content, mais perso je n'en suis pas.

----------


## nouknouk

> Que vous inspirent ces rsultats US : vers la fin de la domination de l'iPhone ou simple r-quilibrage du march ?


Plus que les chiffres et les 'places', ce sont les tendances qui se confirment: l'iPhone perd petit  petit du terrain face  Android.

La stratgie de la plthore de terminaux qui inonde l'ensemble des marchs et couvre un maximum de besoins semble porter (comme toujours) ses fruits sur le long terme, mme si au dpart, la multiplicit des terminaux fait peur pour ceux qui vont devoir dvelopper dessus.

En face, on a la stratgie oppose du produit unique qui a surtout l'avantage de simplifier le dveloppement pour les tiers, mais qui ne pourra jamais couvrir tous les besoins (form factor, clavier physique ou pas, ...). Donc qui ne pourra que couvrir une partie seulement du march.

Apple en aura bien (largement) profit pendant un peu moins de trois ans, mais la rcr semble bien finie et les solutions alternatives n'ont vraiment plus rien  envier  l'iPhone (dit-il alors qu'il vient de s'acheter un HTC Desire  :;): ).

----------


## Perplexe

> Parce que les Trolleur Linux et Mac n'en font pas autant de leur ct par hazard . Chacun prche pour sa paroisse. Personnellement je ne considre pas les produits Apple comme des produits de qualit en rapport Qualit/Prix je ne considre pas l'iPhone comme une rvolution technologique et l'iPad c'est un foutage de gueule.. Par contre, le noyau dur de Mac Fan lance les buzz et la com avant gardiste de Apple fait le reste...


Je pense que chaque personne, selon son caractre ou son histoire va dvelopper des affinits particulires pour un OS plutt qu'un autre, mais que les raisons de ces affinits ne sont pas plus mauvaises dans un cas que dans les autres.

Je suis aussi choqu de lire que les utilisateurs de mac sont des fashion victims aux moyens intellectuels limits que d'entendre que les utilisateurs de windows sont des geeks crasseux nourris de pizzas et de coca cola.

Je viens de rinstaller le Sony Vaio de ma mre qui tait en blocage total, et a me gonfle de penser que je n'ai pas pu, de manire simple, rinstaller le systme sans formatter le disque dur, que j'ai du par consquent extraire (et franchement,  dmonter, c'tait la merde) pour sauvegarder les donnes, aucune option de rinstallation ne permettant de rinstaller le systme sans supprimer le dossier utilisateur (en tous cas j'ai pas trouv).

J'ai aussi constat en installant ensuite Acrobat Reader  partir du site d'Adobe que *si on y prend pas garde, on installe une version d'essai de Symantec antivirus en mme temps, faute d'avoir dcoch une case*.* C'est sr, ma mre se serait fait avoir et j'aurais prfr qu'on me propose explicitement de cocher cette case plutt qu'on espre que j'oublierai de la dcocher.

C'est une pratique que je trouve extrmement aggressive et que je ne recontre que trs exceptionnellement sous Mac, preuve que chaque environnement porte avec lui un cosystme conomique et thique trs diffrent.

Vous tes choqus par les pratiques d'Apple; je suis choqu par ce mode de vente agressif dont font souvent preuve les acteurs logiciels sous Windows.

J'ajoute que la majorit des problmes que j'ai connus sur des PC de particuliers viennent soit de virus (et autres chevaux de Trois), soit de l'installation de plusieurs antivirus (et autres logiciels destins  radiquer les chevaux de Troie) sur la mme machine, autant de problmes que nous n'avons jamais connus ce qui videmment rend l'OS plus amical.

Mon PC sous WinXP au repos passe son temps  crpiter. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait avec les disques mais c'est certainement pas trs optimis. Chaque OS a ses dfauts, Mac OS X en a aussi, mais aussi d'normes qualits. Ce n'est pas qu'une jolie interface pour neuneus conditionns.

Je suis enfin trs heureux qu'Android monte en puissance : a modrera les ventuels excs "liberticides" d'Apple et les contraindra  faire voluer leur OS avec des effets positifs pour l'utilisateur. Et on arrtera peut-tre de dire que les propritaire d'iphone n'ont pas choisi leur tlphone pour de bonnes raisons.

(*) Je viens de faire un autre essai avec mon serveur Win2K et il me propose d'installer Google bar.

----------


## nouknouk

Pour viter le fanboyisme primaire de tous bords (et mme si personnellement je n'achterai jamais un iPhone ou un iPad), j'ajouterai qu'au final l'iPhone aura t une excellente chose pour tout le monde (Apple, utilisateurs, mais aussi concurrents), pour au moins trois raisons:

- il a oblig la concurrence  faire voluer la partie logicielle et matrielle des terminaux, notamment pour l'aspect 'ergonomie' (notamment grce au 'tout tactile' et au rsistif multitouch).

- il a fait rellement entrer la data mobile sur le march du grand public: la contrainte d'exclusivit pose par Apple a forc  la fois les oprateurs en lien avec la pomme mais galement les concurrents  proposer des forfaits 'data pseudo-illimite' pour des prix raisonnables pour le grand public (avant l'iPhone en France, c'tait grosso modo 5 les 5Mo par mois).

- toujours grce  la force de la marque Apple et son marketing, il a fait exploser le modle prcdent des oprateurs qui phagocytaient compltement la possibilit de dveloppement d'applications mobiles en librant les possibilits des dveloppeurs indpendants qui peuvent dsormais s'appuyer sur des 'market' et ainsi esprer une visibilit suffisante pour esprer tre rentable (avant l'iPhone, on tait au temps des portails oprateurs captifs, rservs  quelques partenariats avec les 'gros' de l'industrie du logiciel, genre GameLoft).

Bref, l'iPhone a t une trs bonne chose pour Apple qui s'est fait une montagne d'or grce  son concept, sa puissance de ngociation et son marketing bien rd.

Mais (paradoxalement), il aura t une excellente chose galement pour l'ensemble des acteurs: concurrents (Android, WM, Symbian), dveloppeurs indpendants et utilisateurs, pour le coup de fouet  l'innovation qu'il aura apport et l'avnement de la data mobile qu'il a engendr.

----------


## Perplexe

> ...Mais (paradoxalement), il aura t une excellente chose galement pour l'ensemble des acteurs, concurrence, dveloppeurs indpendants et utilisateurs, pour le coup de fouet  l'innovation qu'il aura apport et l'avnement de la data mobile qu'il a engendr.


a rsume trs exactement le fond de ma pense. +100

----------


## berceker united

Voila pourquoi les constructeurs ne veulent pas perdre de temps sur les "xPad". Ils ont commis, dans le pass, l'erreur de trop tarder  l'arrive de l'iPhone. Longtemps ce tlphone avait peu de concurrents, autant de temps pour que les clients s'intressent  l'iPhone. Maintenant le plus dur c'est de dcrocher les gens de l'iPhone et c'est ce que tente de faire Google. 
*Elle y arrive mais grce  Apple*. En effet, si ce dernier n'tait pas aussi rigide dans sa politique commerciale je pense qu'ils n'auraient pas  craindre Android. Personnellement, j'ai un iPhone pris par dfaut compar  la concurrence mais j'attends une bonne maturit d'Android ou Google Phone.

----------


## nouknouk

> Personnellement, j'ai un Iphone pris par dfaut compar  la concurrence mais j'attends une bonne maturit d'Android ou Google Phone.


Pour avoir test largement le 3GS et possder maintenant un HTC Desire, je ne peux que te conseiller le Desire ou son grand frre, le Nexus One.

Pour moi le Desire, c'est la fluidit et l'ergonomie de l'iPhone ajoutes  une rsolution (et donc un confort de surf) incomparables, en plus du support flash (v7 actuellement, v10 bientt) et ... de l'environnement de dveloppement pour un geek comme moi  ::mouarf:: 

Si en plus tu n'es pas spcialement fan d'iTunes sur ton ordinateur et/ou que tu n'as pas de Mac et/ou que tu as des comptes Google (GMail, ...), il n'y a plus  hsiter.

----------


## fardon57

> Parce que les Trolleur Linux et Mac n'en font pas autant de leur ct par hazard . Chacun prche pour sa paroisse. Personnellement je ne considre pas les produits Apple comme des produits de qualit en rapport Qualit/Prix je ne considre pas l'iPhone comme une rvolution technologique et l'iPad c'est un foutage de gueule.. Par contre, le noyau dur de Mac Fan lance les buzz et la com avant gardiste de Apple fait le reste...


Non, pourtant il y a de quoi faire.

----------


## Lyche

> Je pense que chaque personne, selon son caractre ou son histoire va dvelopper des affinits particulires pour un OS plutt qu'un autre, mais que les raisons de ces affinits ne sont pas plus mauvaises dans un cas que dans les autres.


Exacte, dire le contraire serait presque stupide.




> Je suis aussi choqu de lire que les utilisateurs de mac sont des fashion victims aux moyens intellectuels limits que d'entendre que les utilisateurs de Windows sont des geeks crasseux nourris de pizzas et de coca cola.


Tu es choqu de te rendre compte que Apple propose les mmes choses avec juste le "design" en plus et que pour arriver  en vendre plus ils passent par le matraquage publicitaire de grande qualit. Ou d'entendre que certains (je parle pas forcment de moi) sont capables de dire tout haut ce que beaucoup pensent tout bas?
Navr, la qualit "basique" (quand je dis basique c'est que c'est la qualit que propose les autres concurrents est quivalente) des produits Apple ne justifie absolument pas ce surcot. La seule chose qui fait que c'est vendu aussi cher c'est qu'il y a un prix psychologique qui pousse  croire qu'un produit vendu plus cher est de meilleure qualit. Un exemple concret. Le dernier film de James Cameron, ce film ne valait pas 500Millions de $. Il en valait 50 (le film) + 250 (toute la conception autour, la camra, la technique de numrisation toussa) et 200 de marketing/publicit. Or, on nous l'a vendu comme un film  500 millions.. Mais la qualit valait-elle les 500Millions? Loin de l.




> Je viens de rinstaller le Sony Vaio de ma mre qui tait en blocage total, et a me gonfle de penser que je n'ai pas pu, de manire simple, rinstaller le systme sans formater le disque dur, que j'ai du par consquent extraire (et franchement,  dmonter, c'tait la merde) pour sauvegarder les donnes, aucune option de rinstallation ne permettant de rinstaller le systme sans supprimer le dossier utilisateur (en tous cas j'ai pas trouv).


La faute n'en revient pas  Windows, mais aux constructeurs qui, par dfaut, installent plthore de logiciels plus ou moins utiles qui surchargent Windows. De plus si tu tais sur Vista, c'est logique, cette version de Windows est, pour moi, la plus mauvaise de la firme.



> J'ai aussi constat en installant ensuite Acrobat Reader  partir du site d'Adobe que *si on y prend pas garde, on installe une version d'essai de Symantec antivirus en mme temps, faute d'avoir dcoch une case*.* C'est sr, ma mre se serait fait avoir et j'aurais prfr qu'on me propose explicitement de cocher cette case plutt qu'on espre que j'oublierai de la dcocher.
> 
> C'est une pratique que je trouve extrmement agressive et que je ne rencontre que trs exceptionnellement sous Mac, preuve que chaque environnement porte avec lui un cosystme conomique et thique trs diffrent.


Mme principe, Symantec  des contrats avec les distributeurs, a a fonctionn pour Windows, pourquoi pas pour eux ^^




> Vous tes choqus par les pratiques d'Apple; je suis choqu par ce mode de vente agressif dont font souvent preuve les acteurs logiciels sous Windows.
> 
> J'ajoute que la majorit des problmes que j'ai connu sur des PC de particuliers viennent soit de virus (et autres chevaux de Trois), soit de l'installation de plusieurs antivirus (et autres logiciels destins  radiquer les chevaux de Troie) sur la mme machine, autant de problmes que nous n'avons jamais connus ce qui videmment rend l'OS plus amical.


Le problme des virus tend  "diminuer" avec Windows 7. Mais il est vrai que c'est encore un problme pour la majorit du parc informatique sous Windows. Cependant, je vais quand mme mettre un Bmol, parce que lorsqu'on ne traine pas sur des sites qui sortent un peu des sentiers battus ( risque) on n'en chope pas tant que a des virus. Quand on fait un minimum attention  sa faon de travailler, on a pas de problmes non plus.. Le plus gros problme pour moi, c'est que 9 fois sur 10, un utilisateur PC n'utilise pas la configuration qui serait optimale pour son travail. (au boulot on la lui impose, par exemple je travaille en dveloppement avec un PC de bureautique auquel on a rajout une barrette de mmoire. Je n'ai ni de double cran, ni une RAM performante ni mme le SP3 de windows XP.. et on me demande de raliser des applications qui lorsque je lance mes solutions de dveloppements me bouffent mon CPU parce qu'il est pas adapt..




> Mon PC sous WinXP au repos passe son temps  crpiter. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait avec les disques, mais ce nest certainement pas trs optimis. Chaque OS a ses dfauts, Mac OS X en a aussi, mais aussi d'normes qualits. Ce n'est pas qu'une jolie interface pour neuneus conditionns.


Ah bon? Je pensais. Et personnellement mon PC sous XP ne fait pas plus de 30db alors qu'il tourne tous les jours plus de 10h et ce depuis ma premire anne de BTS soit environs 6ans..




> Je suis enfin trs heureux qu'Android monte en puissance : a modrera les ventuels excs "liberticides" d'Apple et les contraindra  faire voluer leur OS avec des effets positifs pour l'utilisateur. Et on arrtera peut-tre de dire que les propritaires d'iPhone n'ont pas choisi leur tlphone pour de bonnes raisons.


L, je ne suis pas prt  parier.. Apple  sa vision des choses, qu'on aime ou pas, c'est une politique d'entreprise, enfermer les utilisateurs dans un monde reclus, c'est le meilleur moyen de les fidliser. Leur imposer de devoir acheter le matriel de la firme pour chaque "problme" de la vie quotidienne, je trouve a trs trs fort. 
Apple n'impose pas ses logiciels  l'installation par dfaut, il l'impose par son ct sectaire et ferm.. Quel est le pire? (vraie question hein, c'est pas une "critique")
Apple fonctionne un peu comme nintendo, il te vend un produit "bon" dans un domaine et si tu veux complter, il te faut acheter des produits annexes faits par la firme, a fonctionne, Apple est l'entreprise la plus riche au monde, tout a en ayant 2% de PDM  ::cfou::  (je n'ose imaginer les marges par Mac vendu)

Bref, MS tout autant que Apple a ses dfauts, mais affirmer de faon premptoire que Apple est le concepteur du monde informatique moderne en disant haut et fort "Apple  invent le smartphone avec l'iPhone" ou "Apple a invent telle ou telle chose" c'est tout autant infond qu'affirmer que Windows a vol toutes ses ides de Apple, sachant que dans cette industrie, tout le monde pique les ides de tout le monde.




> Non, pourtant il y a de quoi faire.


Tu veux que je te donne les liens sur les troll des fans mac et Linux? parce qu'il y a de quoi remplir 3 encyclopdies universalis rien que sur le forum..

----------


## Ceylo

Hey ho l. Qu'il y ait une part d'effet psychologique ok.

Mais faut arrter quand mme. Si pour toi la qualit prsente est fictive, tant mieux pour toi (as-tu dj test un Mac pendant au moins un mois ?). Personnellement je me fie  ce que j'ai pu constater.

C'est pas la faute  Windows si on te refourgue des trucs inutiles en complment des logiciels que tu installes, n'empche qu'au final le rsultat est le mme : si tu fais pas gaffe tu te retrouves avec plein de merdes. Et pour un utilisateur lambda c'est franchement ennuyeux.

Et les virus, faut faire gaffe aux sites sur lesquels tu vas ? Mais l'informatique c'est pas fait pour que tu fasses gaffe, normalement c'est fait pour te simplifier la vie. Pour que tu puisses faire ton boulot sans te prendre la tte.


Donc certes Apple impose des contraintes normes (!), mais ce qu'il faut voir c'est qu'il permet aussi  ses utilisateurs de pas se prendre la tte, et d'avoir  disposition tout ce qu'il veut (quand une techno est interdite, une autre la remplace). C'est a que l'utilisateur lambda voit au final. Je dirais que l tu as trop une vision de "geek".

----------


## Lyche

> Hey ho l. Qu'il y ait une part d'effet psychologique ok.
> 
> Mais faut arrter quand mme. Si pour toi la qualit prsente est fictive, tant mieux pour toi (as-tu dj test un Mac pendant au moins un mois ?). Personnellement je me fie  ce que j'ai pu constater.


Oui, j'ai travaill 5ans sous Mac et en arrivant  Paris un ami m'a prt un MacBook avec MacOSX j'ai boss avec 1an et... plus jamais de ma vie je n'utiliserais un Mac.
De plus je ne dis pas que la qualit est fictive, je dis qu'elle ne justifie pas le prix absolument scandaleux des Mac



> C'est pas la faute  Windows si on te refourgue des trucs inutiles en complment des logiciels que tu installes, n'empche qu'au final le rsultat est le mme : si tu fais pas gaffe tu te retrouves avec plein de merdes. Et pour un utilisateur lambda c'est franchement ennuyeux.


On est bien d'accord, mais un minimum d'attention quand on travaille sur son poste de travail peut viter bien des dsagrments. Malheureusement, beaucoup de monde croit encore qu'on peut tout faire et n'importe comment avec un PC. Un mac, bah par dfaut on a aucun droit d'admin, donc on ne peut rien faire.



> Et les virus, faut faire gaffe aux sites sur lesquels tu vas ? Mais l'informatique c'est pas fait pour que tu fasses gaffe, normalement c'est fait pour te simplifier la vie. Pour que tu puisses faire ton boulot sans te prendre la tte.


De partout il faut faire attention, quand tu prends ta voiture, quand tu travailles, quand tu dragues une femme quand tu payes quelque chose... Tout le temps. Mais le plus gros problme, ce sont les personnes qui exploitent les failles, qui sont bien plus souvent des fautes utilisateurs que des fautes logiciels. Internet est le repre de l'exploitation de la crdulit d'une personne "non professionnelle dans un domaine". Quand tu vas chez ton garagiste, tu le crois, tu ne vas pas remettre en doute son jugement. Quand Mr Dupond va sur Internet, il fait confiance  son contenu parce qu'il n'est pas un utilisateur averti.



> Donc certes Apple impose des contraintes normes (!), mais ce qu'il faut voir c'est qu'il permet aussi  ses utilisateurs de ne pas se prendre la tte, et d'avoir  disposition tout ce qu'ils veulent (quand une technologie est interdite, une autre la remplace). C'est a que l'utilisateur lambda voit au final. Je dirais que l tu as trop une vision de "geek".


Je dis pas le contraire, mais est-ce que a mrite 30% de prix en plus pour une qualit +/- quivalente?

Je n'ai pas une vision de Geek, j'ai la vision de quelque qui se rend compte qu'autour de lui personne ne fait gaffe parce qu'on fait (trop?) confiance  trop de choses.
Quand tu vas voir ton commerant en priode de solde, il te vend un produit 70% moins cher, mais il arrive encore  faire de la marge dessus, ce qui veut dire que toute l'anne tu payes le prix fort. Mais jamais tu ne met en doute ta confiance dans le prix pratiqu par ton commerant alors qu'avec un minimum de rflexion on peut se rendre compte que 95% des commerants franais nous mettent une rondelle comme une pice de 2..
On vit dans un monde ou l'exploitation de la crdulit du consommateur est de mise, la moindre petite faiblesse, la moindre petite faille qui fait qu'on va pouvoir "toucher" une personne est exploite. Et dans ce mtier, Stevy est, peut-tre, l'une des personnes les plus incroyablement doues  mes yeux. Il est capable de te vendre n'importe quoi , presque, n'importe quel prix.. "J'appelle a le pouvoir de mots"

----------


## dams78

> bah par dfaut on a aucun droit d'admin, donc on ne peut rien faire.


Cette phrase me choque...

----------


## Lyche

> Cette phrase me choque...


En quoi? Ok, tu peux installer des logiciels qui ne ncessitent pas de droit tendus sur l'OS.. wow super.. Quid du fait que si j'ai envie de modifier telle ou telle partie de configuration et bien je ne peux pas.
Apple prend ses utilisateurs pour des dbutants, et ils n'ont pas torts, c'est un des gros reproches que je fais  Windows, d'tre trop permissif. Mais entre tre trop permissif et trop autoritaire, il y a un juste milieu.. De plus, Apple est trs bloquant sur les logiciels tiers dont le code n'est pas "Apple Proof". C'est un trs bon point, tout en tant "trop paternel"  mon got. J'aime ma libert, mais tout le monde n'aime pas autant et tout le monde n'est pas "assez curieux" pour aller  la pche aux infos qui lui manquent. Pour moi, la "grande stabilit" de MacOS vient du fait qu'on ne peut pas installer tout et n'importe quoi dessus, contrairement  Windows. Tout est impos par Apple, et ce qui fait la force de cette entreprise c'est justement a. Les utilisateurs font le "choix" d'aller sur Apple, contrairement au PC, ou par dfaut les revendeurs imposent Windows, quand tu fais un choix, tu as aussi tendance  tre plus soucieux de tes affaires.

----------


## dams78

J'ai pris cette phrase hors contexte Apple puisque je n'y connais rien. Et dire que ne pas avoir les droits admin permet de ne rien faire me choque en effet. Mais apparemment ce n'est pas vraiment ce que tu voulais dire? En tout cas sous Linux le compte root permet une certaine scurit vis--vis des actions utilisateurs.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai pris cette phrase hors contexte Apple puisque j'y connais rien. Et dire que ne pas avoir les droits admin permet de ne rien faire me choque en effet. Mais apparemment ce n'est pas vraiment ce que tu voulais dire? En tout cas sous Linux le compte root permet une certaine scurit vis  vis des actions utilisateurs.


Je me suis surement mal exprim. Je tenais juste  dire que Apple, pour moi qui aime bidouiller ma machine, est trop restrictif. Cette politique a ses avantages et inconvnients tout comme tre trop permissif comme windows, n'est pas la bonne solution. J'ai l'impression qu'on vit dans un monde ou les compromis sont proscrits au profit du "tout ou rien".. C'est mal  ::aie::

----------


## fardon57

> J'ai pris cette phrase or contexte Apple puisque je n'y connais rien. Et dire que ne pas avoir les droits admin permet de ne rien faire me choque en effet. Mais apparemment ce n'est pas vraiment ce que tu voulais dire? En tout cas sous Linux le compte root permet une certaine scurit vis--vis des actions utilisateurs.


Bah si, c'est ce qu'il dit ... Bref.

Lyche, tout ce que tu dis sur Mac Os me semble bien erron ...

----------


## Ceylo

> Je me suis surement mal exprim. Je tenais juste  dire que Apple, pour moi qui aime bidouiller ma machine, est trop restrictif. Cette politique a ses avantages et inconvnients tout comme tre trop permissif comme windows, n'est pas la bonne solution. J'ai l'impression qu'on vit dans un monde ou les compromis sont proscrit au profit du "tout ou rien".. C'est mal


Disons que personnellement je prfre moins de contenu, mais du bon contenu. Sous Windows je dirais que c'est l'inverse avec normment d'applis, mais pas souvent super (ok je gnralise peut etre un peu trop, mais c'est l'ide).

Quant  l'OS parfait avec le bon compromis, je l'attends de pied ferme  ::aie:: . Et je veux que ce soit toi qui nous sorte le concept bien sr  ::P: .

----------


## dams78

> Disons que personnellement je prfre moins de contenu, mais du bon contenu.


T'es sous Android?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Perplexe

> Bah si, c'est ce qu'il dit ... Bref.
> 
> Lyche, tout ce que tu dis sur Mac Os me semble bien errone ...


Moi aussi.

Je reprendrai avantageusement l'exemple de ma petite entreprise qui a fonctionn 4 ans sous mac sans contrat de maintenance coteux, sans antivirus et juste, effectivement un investissement initial (pas dmrit  mon got) et un routeur proprement configur.

Dans la mme salle que mon serveur Mac, un HP TC 2100 sous W2K qui n'a jamais t configur jusqu'au bout (ils n'ont jamais russi  faire fonctionner correctement la sauvegarde externe en SCSI), qui a prsent des signes de faiblesse inquitants trs rapidement (on va dire que c'est le hasard), faisait l'objet d'un contrat de licence honteusement restrictif, et ncessitait un contrat de maintenance, un antivirus payant et des redmarrages frquents.

Quant  l'uptime du serveur mac, je ne le regardais mme plus tellement c'tait insolent. Le matriel est cher ? Je t'ai dj rpondu l-dessus sans que tu m'apportes de contradiction documente. Les cots cachs sont  considrer et curieusement, j'en trouve beaucoup plus ct PC/Windows, mais on a pas les mmes yeux.

Le systme n'offre rien de plus ? Je viens d'acheter un NAS/Point d'accs WIFI Apple  360 euros. Oui c'est plus cher que les 250 ou 300 constats sur des appareils apparemment similaires, mais mon NAS, je l'ai branch, allum et aprs 5 minutes de configuration il fonctionne sans souci, sauvegardant mon systme avec possibilit de retour en arrire sur chaque heure des dernires 24h, 3 fois par jour sur la dernire semaine et 1 fois par jour sur le dernier mois.

Trouves-moi un NAS aussi rapidement efficace au mme prix et on en reparle.

Mon MacBook achet en 2007, je travaille dessus tous les jours et ce n'est pas 3 ou 4 applis qui tournent en mme temps, mais parfois 10 ou 15 sans subir le moindre ralentissement.

Tiens, je cherchais l'ouverture automatique des sous-dossiers sous vista. Ah ben ils l'ont pas. Expos a longtemps t une exception Mac, je m'en sers de manire totalement intuitive sur un 24 pouces et a me facilite mon travail.

Quand je lance Safari, la fentre s'ouvre immdiatement et j'en passe.

Bien videmment, j'ai un cryptage de mes fichiers, un firewall complet, un contrle parental, l'administration des macs de mes amis parents ou autres  distance, la synthse vocale, un systme d'indexation de fichiers trs performant et une gestion de l'nergie efficace, sans parler du passage transparent et automatique entre les rsolutions d'crans, le switch d'un port rseau  l'autre transparent aussi, des comptes  pouvoirs variables (ah oui c'est une connerie les compte restreints ? C'est la principale raison des merdes qui arrivent sous Windows), un systme de mise  jour systme qui curieusement ne m'emmerde pas tous les jours contrairement  celui de XP, et sans parler des multiples autres fonctions qui font le confort d'usage de tous les jours.

Et l tu vas me dire : oui moi aussi sous Windows. Oui, mais depuis combien de temps? Sur chacune de ces technologies, Apple a t en avance et tu sais quoi ? Si Apple n'existait pas, tu en serais encore  Windows 95 parce qu'il n'y aurait personne pour les pousser aux fesses, chez MS.

Dernire chose, c'est plus joli ? Et alors ? C'est un crime ? Moi je prfre avoir un bel objet dans mon salon plutt qu'une chiotte beige avec des cbles partout. Et mme a, a a une valeur.

Tu peux dire tout ce que tu veux, les comparatifs Windows/MacOs X, quels que soient ceux qui les font, sont rarement au bnfice de MS. Si toi tu te sens "enferm" par Apple, moi je me sens contraint par Microsoft. Chacun son sentiment, mais ne vient pas me dire que les produits Apple ne sont QUE plus jolis et QUE plus chers (et par voie de consquence que mon choix est erron).

----------


## Perplexe

Et puisque les ides reues ont la vie dure :

Comparatif Windows 7 / MacOs X par un windows maniak :
http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/win7_v_snowleopard.asp

"Put simply, Apple's best customers are finally being rewarded with extremely low pricing on Snow Leopard. Yes, they may have paid more over the years. But there is little doubt that Snow Leopard pricing is simple, clear, and inexpensive. It just is. To claim otherwise ... It just boggles the mind."

Comparatif grand public, l'Expansion : 
http://www.lexpansion.com/economie/a...ur_205051.html

Comparatif ralis par un "lectronicien technologue" qui prfre rester sous PC : 
http://www.choixpc.com/macoupc.htm

Comparatif Gardner sur le TCO : 
http://costkiller.net/saviez/costkiller.saviez.tco.htm

"L'tude du parc de postes de travail (4 676 Mac et 5 338 PC sous Windows.) d'une universit Australienne, mene par le Gartner a montr que le TCO d'un MAC tait 36 % moins lev que celui d'un PC, soit 3 015 dollars australiens (1 764 euros) de frais de fonctionnement par Mac contre 3 540 dollars (2 071 euros) par PC."

Mais tu as raison : le Mac est plus cher, puisque c'est la rumeur qui le dit.

Un autre lien : 
http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/27/l...hart-showdown/

A l'poque, Leopard : 46 / Vista : 41

Mais tu as raison, le choix d'un mac n'est fond que sur le design et la coolitude.

----------


## Lyche

::mouarf::  on critique un peu mac et une avalanche de fanboys en colre dbarque. C'est a que j'aime avec vous. On ne peux rien dire. Mais quand il s'agit de windows, on n'a pas le droit de le dfendre.

Je vous adore. C'est pour votre communaut triqu que je n'irai pas sur mac non plus. En plus de ne pas aimer la politique, le matriel et le design Mac, je haie plus que tout le communaut de fan incapable d'accepter qu'on critique leur OS chrie.

Merci  vous  ::):

----------


## fardon57

> on critique un peu mac et une avalanche de fanboys en colre dbarque. C'est a que j'aime avec vous. On ne peux rien dire. Mais quand il s'agit de windows, on n'a pas le droit de le dfendre.
> 
> Je vous adore. C'est pour votre communaut triqu que je n'irai pas sur mac non plus. En plus de ne pas aimer la politique, le matriel et le design Mac, je haie plus que tout le communaut de fan incapable d'accepter qu'on critique leur OS chrie.
> 
> Merci  vous


C'est plutot le fait que tu considere tout les utilisateurs mac comme des idiots qui enerve. Tu peux critiquer l'OS tant que tu veux, de facon constructive. Mais ce site est juste devenu un defouloir contre la reussite d'Apple.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est plutot le fait que tu considere tout les utilisateurs mac comme des idiots qui enerve. Tu peux critiquer l'OS tant que tu veux, de facon constructive. Mais ce site est juste devenu un defouloir contre la reussite d'Apple.


Bah payer plus pour avoir la mme chose je trouve a stupide que veux tu..

----------


## Perplexe

> on critique un peu mac et une avalanche de fanboys en colre dbarque. C'est a que j'aime avec vous. On ne peux rien dire. Mais quand il s'agit de windows, on n'a pas le droit de le dfendre.
> 
> Je vous adore. C'est pour votre communaut triqu que je n'irai pas sur mac non plus. En plus de ne pas aimer la politique, le matriel et le design Mac, je haie plus que tout le communaut de fan incapable d'accepter qu'on critique leur OS chrie.
> 
> Merci  vous


Ton avalanche est assez modeste et bien moins virulente que tu ne l'aurais espr.

Elle est aussi bien plus objective que tes affirmations premptoires sur un OS que tu ne connais visiblement pas autant que tu le dis.

Si je te dis que 92% des gens sont des idiots parce qu'ils ont choisi Windows, toi y compris, je ne doute pas que tu feras quelques efforts pour argumenter ton point de vue.

En 1999, j'ai men un projet de refonte d'un parc informatique d'une bote de 45 personnes, utilisant des pc sous windows en clients, 1 serveur solaris, 1 autre Sco (les 2 pour des progiciels) et 1 dernier Windows NT.

J'ai fait 3 propositions :

1. maintien des environnements serveurs, renouvellement des clients sous windows impliquant au passage le changement de 95% du matriel : 1,5 MF  l'poque.

2. maintien des environnements serveurs sauf le NT chang par un Mac et remplacement de tous les clients par des imac bariols (changement de 95% du matriel bien sr) : 1MF

3. maintien des environnements serveurs + ajout de 3 serveurs sous linux, et transformation de tous les PC (des i386 parfois) en clients lgers sous linux soit la rutilisation de 80% du matriel existant et le remplacement des autres par des clients lgers  2500 F environ : 300.000F

Les informaticiens que j'ai rencontrs m'ont tous dit : "t'es malade ! si ils prennent les options 2 ou 3 et qu'il y a des problmes, tout le monde t'en voudra. Alors que si tu prends l'option 1, il y aura des problmes mais tout le monde trouvera a normal puisque c'est Windows."

Alors me faire traiter d'triqu par quelqu'un qui se contente pour toute argumentation d'ides reues sans mme prendre la peine de fouiller un peu, a me troue un peu, oui.

Je note par ailleurs qu'aucun des lments que j'ai pris la peine de runir et qui expliquent point par point pourquoi tu as tort de dire que le choix Apple n'est pas techniquement dfendable n'ont fait l'objet de commentaire de ta part.

----------


## Perplexe

> Bah payer plus pour avoir la mme chose je trouve a stupide que veux tu..





> Comparatif Gardner sur le TCO : 
> http://costkiller.net/saviez/costkiller.saviez.tco.htm
> 
> "L'tude du parc de postes de travail (4 676 Mac et 5 338 PC sous Windows.) d'une universit Australienne, mene par le Gartner a montr que le TCO d'un MAC tait 36 % moins lev que celui d'un PC, soit 3 015 dollars australiens (1 764 euros) de frais de fonctionnement par Mac contre 3 540 dollars (2 071 euros) par PC."


Mon Dieu  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

Ecoute Perplexe. Je n'ai jamais dis tre un expert MacOS. Je dis juste que j'ai travaill avec et que je n'aime pas. Tu pourras me dballer toutes tes comparaisons possibles et imaginables sur la qualit suppos de ces engins, a ne m'en fera pas acheter un pour autant, a ne me fera pas apprcier plus cette politique minable qui consiste  entuber royalement le consommateur. Je ne vais pas me mettre  aimer Mac parce qu'un type comme toi que je ne connais ni d'Adam ni d'Eve viens me faire l'loge d'une des entreprises que j'excre le plus au monde.
Qu'une solution Mac soit plus "rentable" pour une entreprise c'est possible, moins de frais de maintenance toussa. Mais pour un utilisateur lambda, cracher 1500 pour un matriel que je pourrais avoir pour 800 avec un PC moi je dis non. (chiffre simuls et non reprsentatif de la ralit ne pas se prendre la tte pour a)
Ensuite, si tu rencontres des incomptents durant ton travail qui n'ont aucune ide des charges estims que peuvent reprsenter des applications destin  un panel de plus de 2000Utilisateurs c'est ton problme, mais personnellement je ne conseillerais pas de remplacer un serveur par un Mac, c'est  la limite de l'absurde. De plus nous tions en 1999 et l'informatique  bien volue depuis.

Maintenant, cesse de me bourrer le mou avec Mac, je n'aime pas cette entreprise, je n'aime pas cette politique je n'aime pas leur matriel et je trouve qu'ils prennent les utilisateurs pour des crtins. (ce qui n'est surement pas loin d'tre la vrit) J'aimerais bien assister  une runion prive de Stevy avec ses consultants juste pour voir comment ils se foutent de la gueule des potentiels clients (et je suis presque sur que c'est pareil dans toutes ou presque les grosses boitent qui brassent des milliards)

----------


## NejNej

Je pense personnellement que c'est les politiques peut respectueuses des autres qui posent problme, que se soit pour Google et Apple.(Et puis les autres aussi sont pas clean mais ces deux l font fort en ce moment)

Et du coup certains extrapolent les choses jusqu' les rendre fausses.

Je connais pas bien Mac mais au dire de mon entourage et de ce que je vois  ici je pourrais dire que c'est peut tre le systme le plus fiable et simple d'utilisation pour une solution donne payante.
C'est  dire que si quelqu'un dsire un PC(j'ai jamais trop compris pourquoi les mac n'tait pas des ordinateurs personnels, techno extra terrestre?), dont les tches sont prcises, que les logiciels payants pour ces tches rentrent dans le budget et que l'utilisateur veut du fiable sans chercher le bidouillage mais juste accomplir ces tches un pc Mac semble le meilleur choix.

En dehors de cela si l'utilisateur veut du libre, que ses tches  accomplir sont quelques fois flous, et qu'il pense en changer souvent, et qu'il aime bidouiller et installer pleins de trucs(moins que plus qu'utile) sur a bcanne alors un pc non Mac me parait mieux adapt.(ou bien s'il dsire faire du .Net par exemple^^)

Bref je dirais c'est une question d'utilisation.

Je trouve la politique d'Apple  chier, mais si j'coute les MacUser (dont beaucoup ont dj eu des pc) ils semblent satisfait de leur machine.

C'est juste mon point de vue, moi non MacUser.

----------


## behe

Perplexe, tu aurais des sources plus rcentes et non sponsorises par Apple stp. Parce que quand je cherche  me renseigner sur ton exemple de Gardner je tombe sur "Cependant une tude du Gartner Group, commande par Apple Australie et diffuse par elle dans la presse en 2002 ..." .

----------


## fardon57

> Ecoute Perplexe. Je n'ai jamais dis tre un expert MacOS. Je dis juste que j'ai travaill avec et que je n'aime pas. Tu pourras me dballer toutes tes comparaisons possibles et imaginables sur la qualit suppos de ces engins, a ne m'en fera pas acheter un pour autant, a ne me fera pas apprcier plus cette politique minable qui consiste  entuber royalement le consommateur. Je ne vais pas me mettre  aimer Mac parce qu'un type comme toi que je ne connais ni d'Adam ni d'Eve viens me faire l'loge d'une des entreprises que j'excre le plus au monde.
> Qu'une solution Mac soit plus "rentable" pour une entreprise c'est possible, moins de frais de maintenance toussa. Mais pour un utilisateur lambda, cracher 1500 pour un matriel que je pourrais avoir pour 800 avec un PC moi je dis non. (chiffre simuls et non reprsentatif de la ralit ne pas se prendre la tte pour a)
> Ensuite, si tu rencontres des incomptents durant ton travail qui n'ont aucune ide des charges estims que peuvent reprsenter des applications destin  un panel de plus de 2000Utilisateurs c'est ton problme, mais personnellement je ne conseillerais pas de remplacer un serveur par un Mac, c'est  la limite de l'absurde. De plus nous tions en 1999 et l'informatique  bien volue depuis.
> 
> Maintenant, cesse de me bourrer le mou avec Mac, je n'aime pas cette entreprise, je n'aime pas cette politique je n'aime pas leur matriel et je trouve qu'ils prennent les utilisateurs pour des crtins. (ce qui n'est surement pas loin d'tre la vrit) J'aimerais bien assister  une runion prive de Stevy avec ses consultants juste pour voir comment ils se foutent de la gueule des potentiels clients (et je suis presque sur que c'est pareil dans toutes ou presque les grosses boitent qui brassent des milliards)


Ouais, en gros tu n'aime pas l'entreprise, ne connait pas l'OS, mais vient pourrir chaque topic mac. Bien entendu avec des petits commentaires genre "Pour avoir travailler avec plus jamais" "C'est mauvais" "Les gens qui achetent mac sont des idiots" "Un mac vaut 1500 euros pour 800 euro pour un pc" ... 
Que tu n'aimes pas soit, je m'enfou, je te demandes pas d'aimer non plus. 

Ne vient juste pas critiquer d'idiots ceux qui sont tres heureux d'avoir un mac, un peu d'ouverture d'esprit, le monde ne tourne pas autour de tes besoins informatiques. L'os est plein de qualite, le materiel est superbe, il dure, on peut faire enormement de choses avec (Bidouiller aussi), et il repond a des besoins de simplicite et stabilite, que Microsoft essai maintenant d'appliquer.

----------


## Perplexe

> Perplexe, tu aurais des sources plus rcentes et non sponsorises par Apple stp. Parce que quand je cherche  me renseigner sur ton exemple de Gardner je tombe sur "Cependant une tude du Gartner Group, commande par Apple Australie et diffuse par elle dans la presse en 2002 ..." .


J'ai trouv a, sans vraiment pouvoir dire s'ils sont indpendants ou pas : http://www.clairhurst.com/images/OS%20white%20paper.pdf

Si tu regardes sur cette page : http://www.nashnetworks.ca/about-nash-networks.htm , il semblent plutt experts rseaux et pour certains technologies MS.

@ Lyche : j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi; on dit qu'aujourd'hui aux Etats Unis, 3 entreprises sur 4 ont achet des Macs durant les 12 derniers mois. Alors tu as peut-tre de la haine pour Apple et du mpris pour ses utilisateurs, mais il va falloir que toi aussi tu t'y mettes sous peine de devenir rapidement un dinosaure technologique.

En outre, tout ce que tu me dcris d'Apple correspond au march Ipod, Iphone et autres produits trs grand public. Mon opinion est forge sur l'usage de leurs ordinateurs/os qui  mon avis sont beaucoup plus intressants, et sur lesquels Apple a une politique d'ouverture et de licence bien plus permissive et avantageuse que l'on croit.

Par exemple, si 'ai un CD Mac Os X, je peux l'installer sur autant de machines souhaites sans qu'il y ait de vrification, validation ou mouchardage discret  mon insu. C'est  moi de me mettre en rgle.

----------


## Lyche

Je m'arrte pour ce topic juste aprs a vous me navrez trop..




> @ Lyche : j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi; on dit qu'aujourd'hui aux Etats Unis, 3 entreprises sur 4 ont achet des Macs durant les 12 derniers mois. Alors tu a peut-tre de la haine pour Apple et du mpris pour ses utilisateurs, mais il va falloir que toi aussi tu t'y mettes sous peine de devenir rapidement un dinosaure technologique.


Tu me parles d'un pays capable d'lire un prsident avec moins de 90de QI, un pays dont 11% de ses habitants sont capables de placer leur tat sur une mapmonde, d'une Pays qui enseigne l'histoire d'Adam et Eve  leurs lves de primaire et tu oses prendre a pour exemple? Tu me fais rire l..



> En outre, tout ce que tu me dcris d'Apple correspond au march Ipod, Iphone et autres produits trs grand public. Mon opinion est forge sur l'usage de leurs ordinateurs/Os qui  mon avis sont beaucoup plus intressants, et sur lesquels Apple a une politique d'ouverture et de licence bien plus permissive et avantageuse que l'on croit.


Il est vrai que pour remplir un iPod je peux me passer d'iTune sur mon PC, mais quand un dveloppeur de logiciel de gestion de musique essaye de se placer sur Mac il se fait tout bonnement jeter.. Belle ouverture d'esprit.



> Par exemple, si j'ai un CD Mac Os X, je peux l'installer sur autant de machines souhaites sans qu'il y ait de vrification, validation ou mouchardage discret  mon insu. C'est  moi de me mettre en rgle.


Tu compares des choux et des carottes l.. Tu ralises que tu me parles de produits fait par Apple, pour des Apple et que tu compares a  des DRM imposes par des dveloppeurs de logiciels qui n'ont rien trouv de mieux que mettre ce genre de conneries pour "lutter contre le piratage". Avatar en Blu-Ray est illisible sur plusieurs platines Blu-Ray  cause de la DRM.. c'est la faute  MS et  windows peut-tre?




> Ouais, en gros tu n'aime pas l'entreprise, ne connait pas l'OS, mais vient pourrir chaque topic mac. Bien entendu avec des petits commentaires genre "Pour avoir travailler avec plus jamais" "C'est mauvais" "Les gens qui achetent mac sont des idiots" "Un mac vaut 1500 euros pour 800 euro pour un pc" ... 
> Que tu n'aimes pas soit, je m'enfou, je te demandes pas d'aimer non plus.


Toi tu n'as dcidment pas appris  lire, je te conseil de revenir quelques annes en arrires, ou de reprendre contact avec ton professeur des coles de CP. 



> Ne vient juste pas critiquer d'idiots ceux qui sont trs heureux d'avoir un mac, un peu d'ouverture d'esprit, le monde ne tourne pas autour de tes besoins informatiques. L'Os est plein de qualit, le matriel est superbe, il dure, on peut faire enormement de choses avec (Bidouiller aussi), et il repond a des besoins de simplicit et stabilit, que Microsoft essai maintenant d'appliquer.


Bnis soient les simples d'esprit, ils ne se torturent pas quand ils font une connerie..

----------


## dams78

> oui moi aussi sous Windows. Oui, mais depuis combien de temps? Sur chacune de ces technologies, Apple a t en avance


Ou enfin Windows c'est pas non plus une rfrence...

----------


## Perplexe

Bon ben a y est, on a touch du doigt la valeur de ton argumentation.

Que les USA soit un pays d'abrutis, qu'est-ce que je peux rpondre  a ? C'est imparable. Tous des cons. Je comprends. Apprends  cultiver des patates parce que si le reste du monde est idiot, il ne sont pas dignes d'tre tes clients, tes employeurs, tes employs, tes amis... Bref tu peux vivre en autarcie mais il faudra faire des sacrifices.

Qu'un diteur de logiciel de musique se fasse jeter de Mac ? C'est tout bonnement impossible. La transparence est beaucoup plus grande sur le fonctionnement de Mac Os X que sur Windows et que je sache, Apple n'a aucun moyen technique d'empcher un diteur de logiciels de crer un soft qui tourne sous Mac Os X. Va sur versiontracker.com et tu verras quelle est l'tendue de l'offre disponible sous Mac Os X, c'est plutt impressionnant pour un Os trs minoritaire.

Je ne te parle pas de DRM tiers mais de Windows, avec ses versions aux limitations douteuses (1 seule version de Mac Os X avec tout dedans, et depuis toujours) et une connexion systmatique aux serveurs de MS  l'installation pour authentifier la licence. Je te parle aussi des composants de MS Office qui scannent le rseau pour savoir s'ils sont utiliss sur plusieurs postes, et j'en passe. MS est  la pointe de ce genre de truc.

Tes suggestions de retourner en primaire sont dcidment trs primaires. Rien d'autre  dire l-dessus.




> Bnis soient les simples d'esprit, ils ne se torturent pas quand ils font une connerie..


Le sectarisme que tu attends des Macophile est en ralit chez toi, et tu n'a cess de le dmontr durant ces changes.

Il faut s'intresser aux choses, apprendre  les connatre, ou faute de quoi, avoir l'humilit d'accepter sa propre ignorance. Je n'ai pas essay Windows 7 (c'tait pas mon ide) mais c'est peut-tre trs bien, et sans doute beaucoup mieux que Vista, XP et les autres. J'ai ici 2 PC avec XP, W2K et une tripote de browsers de diverses gnration pour tester mon travail, en dehors bien sr, de mon Mac qui me sert  produire  ::mouarf::

----------


## fardon57

> Toi tu n'as dcidment pas appris  lire, je te conseil de revenir quelques annes en arrires, ou de reprendre contact avec ton professeur des coles de CP.


Tu devrais plutot relire tes posts de la page 3 a 5 qui vont tous dans le sens "Apple entubent leur client, les possesseurs de Mac ne sont que des pigeons et des idiots, moi j'ai bosse 5 ans (!) sur mac !

Bref.

----------


## Lyche

> Tu devrais plutot relire tes posts de la page 3 a 5 qui vont tous dans le sens "Apple c'est de la merde, ils entubent leur client, les possesseurs de Mac ne sont que des pigeons et des idiots, moi j'ai bosse 5 ans (!) sur mac et je vous dit que c'est de la merde".
> 
> Bref.


Bah oui, mais je n'ai jamais dit tre expert Apple, j'ai utilis durant plusieurs annes et je n'aime pas, je ne trouve pas que ce systme soit ce qu'il y ait de plus facile  utiliser, je ne trouve pas qu'un Mac vaille le prix qu'on le vend je trouve qu'acheter un produit parce que c'est "In, Classe, Cool" ou tout autre qualificatif soit signe d'une grande capacit intellectuelle. La majorit des acheteurs de Mac sont comme a. Que certains en aient besoins pour le boulot je ne nie pas, que les Macs aient de bonnes capacits pour certaines tches je ne le nie pas non plus, mais dire que ces produits ont un rapport qualit/prix correcte c'est tout simplement faux.
Le consommateur moyen est un crtin, tu ne m'enlveras pas cette ide de la tte et toutes tes belles phrases n'y changeront rien. Il est trs facile de manipuler les gens tout comme il est trs facile de se faire dtester en employant certains mots. Le succs de Mac (iPhone surtout) ne vient que de cette capacit incroyable  berner l'utilisateur grce  des publicits d'une qualit extra-ordinaire. (Quand on regarde celles de MS y'a pas photo !!)

PS : je n'ai jamais dis que je n'tais pas sectaire. Vous ne lisez qu'un mot sur deux et vous n'en comprenez qu'un sur trois... J'y peux rien moi  ::roll::

----------


## fardon57

> Bah oui, mais je n'ai jamais dis tre expert Apple, j'ai utilis durant plusieurs annes et je n'aime pas, je ne trouve pas que ce systme soit ce qu'il y ai de plus facile  utiliser, je ne trouve pas qu'un Mac vaille le prix qu'on le vend je trouve qu'acheter un produit parce que c'est "In, Classe, Cool" ou tout autre qualificatif soit signe d'une grande capacit intellectuelle. La majorit des acheteurs de Mac sont comme a. Que certains en aient besoins pour le boulot je ne nie pas, que les Macs aient de bonnes capacits pour certaines tches je ne le nie pas non plus, mais dire que ces produits ont un rapport qualit/prix correcte c'est tout simplement faux.
> Le consommateur moyen est un crtin, tu ne m'enlveras pas cette ide de la tte et toutes tes belles phrases n'y changeront rien. Il est trs facile de manipuler les gens tout comme il est trs facile de se faire dtester en employant certains mots.. Le succs de Mac (iPhone surtout) ne vient que de cette capacit incroyable  berner l'utilisateur grce  des pub d'une qualit extra-ordinaire. (Quand on regarde celles de MS y'a pas photo !!)
> 
> PS : je n'ai jamais dis que je n'tais pas sectaire. Vous ne lisez qu'un mot sur deux et vous n'en comprenez qu'un sur trois... Je n'y peux rien moi


Alors moi aussi je peux dire que tous les utilisateurs de Windows sont des idiots, et me cacher derrire le fait que je ne suis pas un expert ? Cool.

----------


## Perplexe

> Bah oui, mais je n'ai jamais dis tre expert Apple


 : enfin!





> j'ai utilis durant plusieurs annes et je n'aime pas


 : subjectif




> je ne trouve pas que ce systme soit ce qu'il y ai de plus facile  utiliser


 : subjectif




> je ne trouve pas qu'un Mac vaille le prix qu'on le vend


 : faux, dmonstration du contraire faite et gnralement accepte par ceux qui s'y sont intresss.




> je trouve qu'acheter un produit parce que c'est "In, Classe, Cool" ou tout autre qualificatif soit signe d'une grande capacit intellectuelle.


 : certes, mais est-ce vraiment le cas ?




> La majorit des acheteurs de Mac sont comme a


 : subjectif




> Que certains en aient besoins pour le boulot je ne nie pas


 : plus maintenant, mais c'est nouveau.




> que les Macs aient de bonnes capacits pour certaines tches je ne le nie pas non plus


 : vraiment trs nouveau (je n'irais pas citer tes prcdents posts mais bon.




> mais dire que ces produits ont un rapport qualit/prix correcte c'est tout simplement faux.


 : affirmation gratuite face  une vidence. a s'appelle du dni.




> Le consommateur moyen est un crtin, tu ne m'enlveras pas cette ide de la tte et toutes tes belles phrases n'y changeront rien.


 : subjectif. Le consommateur moyen pourrait avoir de besoins diffrents des tiens.




> Il est trs facile de manipuler les gens tout comme il est trs facile de se faire dtester en employant certains mots..


 : qui est manipul ? La vrit est ailleurs ?




> Le succs de Mac (iPhone surtout) ne vient que de cette capacit incroyable  berner l'utilisateur grce  des pub d'une qualit extra-ordinaire.


 : tu recommences  prendre l'utilisateur de Mac pour un crtin moyen, c'est pathologique ?




> (Quand on regarde celles de MS y'a pas photo !!)


 : c'est pas le marketing qui a permis  MS de vendre Win 3.x, 95, 98, ME ou 2000 ? Tu veux dire que c'tait grce  leur supriorit technique ?  ::lol:: 




> PS : je n'ai jamais dis que je n'tais pas sectaire. Vous ne lisez qu'un mot sur deux et vous n'en comprenez qu'un sur trois... J'y peux rien moi


 : a c'est la dfense qui tue... Que voulez-vous, je suis sectaire et n'y peux rien.

Bon apptit.

----------


## dams78

Et en attendant Android est entrain de defon... l'Iphone  ::aie::

----------


## sefilote

J'aime bien les gens qui se prennent la tte pour dmontrer que Apple c'est nul ou c'est bien, vous vous rendez compte que vous avez beau y mettre toute la volont que vous pouvez vous restez des gros pigeons comme tout le monde ici (moi compris) qui achtent des choses a des prix exorbitants pour complaire a des besoins artificiels... Au final que ce soit Apple Windows Google ou n'importe qui, ils nous la mettent bien profond  sortir des nouveaux trucs tout le temps  nous forcer  changer le matriel rgulirement... 

Donc bon je vous vois vous engueuler avec des argumentations dignes d'enfants de 10 ans qui veulent se prouver quelque chose dont tout le monde se fou. Dj rien que le fait de juger une marque en entier  est ridicule. Depuis le temps que Apple et Windows existent ils ont tous eu le temps de faire des trucs nuls et des trucs super bien alors ouais c'est cool on peut se battre longtemps a citer tous les trucs un par un....

Sinon pour revenir  la news, c'est bien que Android prenne un peu le pas sur l'iPhone a fera augmenter la concurrence et donc de meilleurs produits. Possdant un N900, je trouve dommage que Maemo ne soit pas du tout l, mais a ne m'tonne pas il n'est pas vraiment fait pour le grand public. Certains diront qu'il est plus pour les geek.



Avant de finir je tiendrais  prciser une chose importante : c'est pas parce que beaucoup de gens achtent telle ou telle chose que cette chose sera de bonne qualit.

----------


## Perplexe

Sans revenir sur la premire partie  :;):  je reste convaincu effectivement que la concurrence ne peut tre que bnfique pour nous (les pigeons).

Par contre, je ne comprends pas trs bien les chiffres qu'on nous sort parce que si on regarde a : http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os...-200904-201004 l'iPhone OS n'a jamais vraiment dpass Symbian et Android semble trs loin des chiffres annoncs par la news.

Mme si on filtre sur les USA (o l'iPhone OS est vraiment leader, Android se voit attribuer moins de 15%).

Et les deux chiffres semblent bass sur la frquentation internet au moyen de ces OS, et non sur les ventes de mobiles.

----------


## sefilote

Oui a m'tonne aussi que Symbian ne soit pas prsent sur les statistiques de la news de developpez.  Bien qu'il soit pas terrible j'avoue, il reste encore beaucoup utilis.

----------


## behe

> J'ai trouv a, sans vraiment pouvoir dire s'ils sont indpendants ou pas : http://www.clairhurst.com/images/OS%20white%20paper.pdf
> 
> Si tu regardes sur cette page : http://www.nashnetworks.ca/about-nash-networks.htm , il semblent plutt experts rseaux et pour certains technologies MS.
> ...


Merci pour ces liens.

----------


## Deadpool

> En outre, tout ce que tu me dcris d'Apple correspond au march Ipod, Iphone et autres produits trs grand public.


D'accord avec a, la politique d'Apple est diffrente entre ses ordinateurs et ses autres produits.

Je me rends compte effectivement que ma mauvaise image d'Apple vient justement de leur politique de vente sur leurs produits grands public comme les Ipods et Iphones.

C'est vrai quoi, forcer d'utiliser Itunes qui est (c'est mon avis et je le partage  ::mrgreen:: ) extrmement pourri sous Windows, pour pouvoir mettre de la musique sur mon Ipod, c'est d'un lourd.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais les ordinateurs d'Apple sont quand mme de belles machines, et aprs l'avoir essaye, MacOS dans sa version Snow Leopard est (toujours selon mon avis sachant que j'avais un trs gros  priori au dpart) un trs bon OS, trs intuitif avec tout un tas de petit trucs qui font que l'utilisation en est trs agrable (je rpte que j'avais un trs gros  priori ngatif).  :;): 




> Mon opinion est forge sur l'usage de leurs ordinateurs/os qui  mon avis sont beaucoup plus intressants, et sur lesquels Apple a une politique d'ouverture et de licence bien plus permissive et avantageuse que l'on croit.
> 
> Par exemple, si j'ai un CD Mac Os X, je peux l'installer sur autant de machines souhaites sans qu'il y ait de vrification, validation ou mouchardage discret  mon insu. C'est  moi de me mettre en rgle.


Et moi avec mon Ubuntu je peux aussi l'installer sur autant de machine que je veux et c'est totalement lgal.  ::mrgreen::  Pardon, j'ai pas pu rsister un petit troll.  ::mrgreen:: 

Non tout a pour dire que de mon point de vue, les ordinateurs Apple sont de trs bon produits et MacOs est un bon systme, mme si pour le moment je me contente trs bien de mon Ubuntu, mais je voulais mettre en exergue le point soulev par Perplexe.

----------


## benzoben

Moi je ne comprends pas comment on peut comparer iPhone et android. Est-ce qu'un tlphone sans OS n'a aucune valeur ajoute.
Est-ce qu'il n'y a aucune diffrence entre 2 tlphone Android?

----------


## guillaume07

Je pense que les gens comparent l'iphone avec un smartophne sous android quivalent  l'iphone (HTC dsire par exemple).

----------


## benzoben

> je pense que les gens comparent l'iphone avec un smartophne sous android quivalent  l'iphone (HTC dsire par exemple).


a j'ai bien compris. Mais dans ce cas, il me semble normal que le trafic gnr par l'ensemble des tlphones sous android soit suprieur  celui gnr par les seuls iPhones.
L'offre concernant les tlphones android est quand mme plus importante que celle d'Apple, donc plus de gens vont les acheter.

----------


## bashizip

Je penche vers Android/iPhone plutt que vers Windows/Symbian.Un peu subjectif mais soutenu par la tendance actuelle,surtout la monte en flche d'Android, qui d'ailleurs cajole beaucoup mes projets actuels de dveloppement !

----------


## uuioga

> Exacte, dire le contraire serait presque stupide.
> 
> 
> Tu es choqu de te rendre compte que Apple propose les mmes choses avec juste le "design" en plus et que pour arriver  en vendre plus ils passent par le matraquage publicitaire de grande qualit. Ou d'entendre que certains (je parle pas forcment de moi) sont capables de dire tout haut ce que beaucoup pensent tout bas?
> Navr, la qualit "basique" (quand je dis basique c'est que c'est la qualit que propose les autres concurrents est quivalente) des produits Apple ne justifie absolument pas ce surcot. La seule chose qui fait que c'est vendu aussi cher c'est qu'il y a un prix psychologique qui pousse  croire qu'un produit vendu plus cher est de meilleure qualit. Un exemple concret. Le dernier film de James Cameron, ce film ne valait pas 500Millions de $. Il en valait 50 (le film) + 250 (toute la conception autour, la camra, la technique de numrisation toussa) et 200 de marketing/publicit. Or, on nous l'a vendu comme un film  500 millions.. Mais la qualit valait-elle les 500Millions? Loin de l.
> 
> 
> La faute n'en revient pas  Windows, mais aux constructeurs qui, par dfaut, installent plthore de logiciels plus ou moins utiles qui surchargent Windows. De plus si tu tais sur Vista, c'est logique, cette version de Windows est, pour moi, la plus mauvaise de la firme.
> 
> ...



Un simple petit dtail : Max OSX est bas sur l'excellent systme BSD, un choix plus que judicieux de par la stabilit du systme sus-nomm ainsi que les licences BSD avantageuses (elles permettent contrairement au GNU, de vendre un produit driv et d'en garder les sources prives, ce qui a permis  Apple de fermer son fork de BSD...) 

Cependant, j'utilise les 3 systmes (win,mac,lin), et je m'y retrouve sans problme, chaque systme ayant ses qualits et ses dfauts.

J'ajouterais que j'admets qu'OSX  pris de l'embonpoint depuis leopard, je suis d'ailleurs revenu  tiger rcemment et constat la lgret du systme dans cette version, qui  permis  mon macbook (1ere gnration) de revivre, tant leopard et snow leopard s'approchent de plus en plus d'une usine  gaz (bien qu'avec des fonctionnalits sympas).

----------


## lequebecois79

> Oui a m'tonne aussi que Symbian ne soit pas prsent sur les statistiques de la news de developpez.  Bien qu'il soit pas terrible j'avoue, il reste encore beaucoup utilis.


Le lien n'est que pour les USA.... un endroit ou symbian n'a pas beaucoup perc.... peut-tre est-ce d justement que symbian n'est pas Amricain

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les ventes de smartphones sous Android dpassent celles de l'iPhone*
*Pour la premire fois aux tats-Unis, selon une tude de NPD*


Les ventes de mobiles embarquant Android, l'OS de Google, viennent de dpasser pour la premire fois celles de l'iPhone sur le march amricain.

C'est ce que rvle une tude de NPD qui attribue une part de march de 26 %  Android contre 21 %  l'iPhone.

Petite nuance cependant, ces chiffres sont  dclaratifs , autrement dit ils s'appuient sur les retours des usagers et non sur les chiffres de vente des diffrents oprateurs. Autre bmol, ils ne prennent  pas en compte les accords B2B (business to business).

Il n'en reste pas moins que si les chiffres bruts sont  comme toujours dans ce genre d'tude  sujets  caution, la tendance, elle, est assez explicite.

La semaine dernire, les mesures d'audiences internet de AdMob rvlaient le trafic gnr par les terminaux sous Android avait dpass celui de l'iPhone aux tats-Unis. Une premire galement (lire prcdemment).

L'iPhone 4G permettra-t-il  Apple de contrer cette prise de pouvoir ?



*Source* : Le Communiqu de NPD 


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'Android Market passe la barre des 50 000 applis, l'AppStore atteindrait les 400 000  la fin de l'anne

----------


## Jrmie A.

> *Les ventes de smartphones sous Android dpassent celles de l'iPhone*


Totalement prvisible, Android s'tendant sur une multitude de mobiles.  ::): 
Ca aura mme t plus rapide que ce que je pensais, et je doute que le nouvel iPhone inverse la tendance.

----------


## Traroth2

> Totalement prvisible, Android s'tendant sur une multitude de mobiles. 
> Ca aura mme t plus rapide que ce que je pensais, et je doute que le nouvel iPhone inverse la tendance.


Etant donn qu'Apple a pratiquement rattrap son retard en terme de fonctionnalits avec l'iPhone 3G et l'iPhone 3GS, il vaudrait mieux que l'iPhone 4 apporte vraiment de la nouveaut, parce que sinon a risque de se gter pour Apple. Proposer ENFIN un systme multitche (a rappelle les attentes ternelles d'un systme mutlitche chez Microsoft dans les annes 80...  ::mouarf:: ), a risque de ne pas tre suffisant...

----------


## johnny-57

Surtout qu'apple fait du multi tache de son OS une nouvelle exclusivit de l'iphone ce qui est archi faux  nouveau puisque windows mobile est multi tache depuis des lustres.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple remet en cause le chiffre des ventes d'Android*
*Estimes par NPD qui place l'OS de Google devant l'iPhone*


Pour la premire fois, les ventes de tlphones sous Android auraient dpass celles de l'iPhone aux Etats-Unis. C'est en tout cas ce qu'affirmait hier le cabinet d'analyse marketing NPD (lire ci-avant).

Apple n'a visiblement pas apprci et a tenu  ragir.

_ C'est un rapport trs limit qui porte sur 150.000 consommateurs qui ont rpondu  une tude en ligne et qui ne tient pas compte des 85 millions de possesseurs d'iPhones et d'iPod Touch partout dans le monde_  a ainsi dclar une porte-parole de la socit  Reuters.

Sur les chiffres bruts, la critique semble parfaitement fonde. Mais l'intrt de l'tude NPD tait surtout de montrer une tendance : Android rattraperait lentement (voire rapidement) mais srement l'iPhone.

Natalie Harrison ne l'entend pas non plus de cette oreille : _ Nous avons connu un trimestre record avec une progression de 131 % de nos ventes et avec l'arrive cet t de notre nouvel iPhone OS 4, nous ne percevons aucun signe de rattrapage de la part de nos concurrents_ .

Voil qui est clairement dit.

Pour Apple, Android n'est toujours pas  la hauteur de l'iPhone.


*Source* : Dclarations de Natalie Harrison

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qui a raison Apple (qui affirme qu'Android ne rattrape pas son retard) ou NPD (qui affirme qu'Android a dpass l'iPhone en nombre de ventes aux USA) ?

----------


## Thiebs

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre de la part d'Apple....

Android est l'avenir, il n'a surement pas dpass l'iPhone en ce moment, mais je ne doute pas que ce jour va certainement arriver  ::):

----------


## dams78

J'aime bien le "Android n'est toujours pas  la hauteur de l'iPhone", c'est certainement vrai pour les parts de march mais l j'ai plus l'impression qu'il parlait technologiquement... Et puis d'ailleurs toutes les tudes montrent qu'Android va dpasser l'Iphone, donc ils ferraient mieux de le prendre comme un concurrent srieux, plutt que de dire "de toute faon on est les meilleurs"

----------


## Shionigami

le problme est que beaucoup trop de monde prend encore Android pour un outsider... alors que mme des irrductibles fan de l'iPhone de mon entourrage (collgues compris hein) parlent de passer  Android, mme pas forcment  cause de l'OS, mais  cause de la politique d'Apple.

M'enfin, les chiffres, osef... l'important c'est qu'on puisse profiter des volutions techniques et c'est tout. Chacun fait son choix :p

----------


## Traroth2

"Pour Apple, Android n'est toujours pas  la hauteur de l'iPhone" : Ah bon ? C'est vachement tonnant, a !  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour Apple, Android ne sera videmment jamais  la hauteur de l'iPhone ! Mais Apple n'est videmment pas objectif du tout sur ce sujet !

----------


## nirgal76

Si Apple en parle, c'est qu'Android les inquiete

----------


## kuranes

> _ C'est un rapport trs limit qui porte sur 150.000 consommateurs qui ont rpondu  une tude en ligne et qui ne tient pas compte des 85 millions de possesseurs d'iPhones et d'iPod Touch partout dans le monde_  a ainsi dclar une porte-parole de la socit  Reuters.


Normal, que a ne tienne pas compte des ventes mondiales, il s'agit d'un sondage aux tats unis... Faudrait qu'ils apprennent  lire.

----------


## druidus

> _ C'est un rapport trs limit qui porte sur 150.000 consommateurs qui ont rpondu  une tude en ligne et qui ne tient pas compte des 85 millions de possesseurs d'iPhones et d'iPod Touch partout dans le monde_  a ainsi dclar une porte-parole de la socit  Reuters.


Extrait de la dfinition du sondage sur Wikipdia :



> _Un sondage est une mthode statistique  visant  valuer les proportions de diffrentes caractristiques d'une population  partir de l'tude d'une partie seulement de cette population, appele chantillon. ..._


Un nouveau produit Apple : le iObvious ?

Aprs avoir pay la police pour effrayer les curieux (pas forcment les plus honntes, mais bon), Apple payerai-t-il Reuters pour donner du crdit  des annonces vides de sens ?




> " ... nous ne percevons aucun signe de rattrapage de la part de nos concurrents [/I].


La on parle plutt de iOeillres  ::lol::  Mais l je Troll et c'est le mal, alors j'arrte.

++
Druidus

Edit : @kuranes : Mes excuses pour la redite, tu as post entre temps  ::oops::

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Si Apple en parle, c'est qu'Android les inquiete


Phrase plus que cense en effet  ::): 
Ils sont mauvais joueur chez Apple !

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 21.05.2010 par Katleen
Mobiles : Windows Mobile chute, Android progresse fortement, 100.000 tlphones sous Android seraient vendus chaque jour*

L'institut Gartner vient de publier les chiffres des ventes de tlphones portables de par le monde, pour le premier trimestre 2010.

Les mastodontes du march que sont Motorola et Sony Ericsson connaissent de mauvais rsultats, alors que le canadien RIM (BlackBerry) rcolte les fruits d'une croissance positive qui le place en quatrime position derrire les leaders Nokia, Samsung et LG.

Du haut de sa premire place, Nokia domine toujours largement le march, mme si l'entreprise a subit un lger recul. A sa suite, Samsung gagne en revanche du terrain.

Les constructeurs chinois ZTE, G-Five et Huawei continuent quant  eux leur ascension fulgurante. SI leur monte se poursuit ainsi, ils pourraient bientt dpasser Motorola et Sony Ericsson.  

Les smartphones se vendent mieux que l'anne dernire, et particulirement ceux tournant sous Android. Entre les premiers trimestres 2009 et 2010, ce sont 4,639 millions de tlphones Android en plus qui ont trouv preneur.  Sur la mme priode, ce ne sont "que" 4,511 millions d'iPhone supplmentaires qui se sont vendus pour 3 millions de BlackBerry supplmentaire.

C'est cependant l'OS Symbian qui a enregistr la plus forte hausse, avec 6,244 millions d'appareils vendus en plus, compar  un an auparavant.

Du ct des perdants, il y a les cellulaires sous Windows Mobiles (-32.000 ventes) et ceux sous Linux -hors Android- (-547.000).

Mme si ces chutes sont minimes, elles sont le reflet des dernires tendances. Et, au niveau des parts de march, Windows Mobile a largement recul (passant de 10,2  6,8%), de mme que BlackBerry (-1,2%) et Symbian (-4,5%). Android, quant  lui, a fait un sacr bond en avant (de 1,6  9,6%). L'iPhone a galement progress, passant de 10,5  15,4%.

A un niveau plus global, 54,3 millions de smartphones ont t vendu dbut 2010, contre 36,5 millions lors de la mme priode en 2009.

Mais, avec l'arrive de l'iPhone 4 dans quelques semaines, le march pourrait tre chamboul.

Source : Communiqu de presse de Gartner

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le nouvel iPhone permettra a Apple de dpasser RIM ?

----------


## lequebecois79

> Pensez-vous que le nouvel iPhone permettra a Apple de dpasser RIM ?


Non, je ne pense pas, surtout avec tout ce qui est montr jusqu' maintenant sur iphoneOS rien d'extraordinaire...

Motorola ne semble pas avoir encore compris qu'ils doivent sortir plusieurs tlphones... le milestone m'intressait mais le cpu est trop limit... a sera donc un desir.

----------


## mangageo

Le dicton suivant est applicable  l'informatique :

D'abord ils vous ignorent, puis ils rient de vous, puis ils vous combattent, puis vous gagnez. 
Gandhi

Il suffit de suivre le fil de l'histoire Microsoft/Linux, Microsoft pour s'en rendre compte, amusant n'est-ce pas ? C'est ce qui  a l'air de se passer entre Apple et Google.

Apple ignore Android
Apple se moque d'Android
Apple combat Android (via HTC)

Comme nous le savons tous ! Apple n'attaque que quand il prend une menace au srieux.

Apple est connu pour son marketing de pointe.
Google est connu pour son ingnierie de pointe.

Si les versions d'Android voluent aussi vite que celles Google chrome et on dirait que c'est le cas, Apple risque d'avoir chaud sur la dure. Car les mises  jour MAJEUR chez Apple c'est payant alors que chez Google c'est une chose rgulire qui apporte toujours son lot de nouveaut consquente et comme ce dernier est bien ancr chez les constructeurs...


Qui du marketing ou de l'ingnierie de pointe l'emportera sur la longue dure ? Google fait-il de l'ombre  la suprmatie de la pomme ?
Comment Apple compte t-il ragir face  la firme de Mountain View ?

Seul le temps nous le dira mais pour le moment qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Traroth2

Je suis un fan d'Android (j'ai un Liquid), mais "Google mettant  mal la suprmatie d'Apple", je pouffe. D'Apple, Google ou Microsoft, il n'y en a pas un pour racheter les autres ! Ces entreprises ne nous veulent pas du bien, en aucune manire ! Nous ne reprsentons pour elles que des gisements de fric  exploiter au maximum !

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 27.05.2010 par Katleen
Android connait une croissance record, un graphique prsente son volution sur les 18 derniers mois* 

Un visuel infographique trs complet, retraant l'volution d'Android au cours des 18 derniers mois. Il s'appuie sur les dernires statistiques dvoiles par Google il y a quelques jours lors de sa confrence I/O. Des chiffres rassurants suite  l'abandon des logiciels de Google au profit de ceux de Microsoft par plusieurs constructeurs.

Les points cls transmis par ces informations sont :

- Google produit rapidement des mises  jour pour la plateforme Android
- D'aprs AdMob, Android arrive premier niveau utilisation (web et applications) aux Etats-Unis, et second pour les ventes de smartphones juste derrire les BlackBerry.
- Plus d'un milliards de miles ont t parcourus grce  la navigation de Google Maps.
- Google a connu une hausse de 5% sur la recherche mobile de 2008  2010
- Google dpasse dsormais les 100k en activations journalires
- 60 appareils sont compatibles avec Android, qui est prsent dans 48 pays et cez 21 OEMs (constructeurs)
- Il y a plus de 50.000 applications Android, et plus de 180.000 dveloppeurs y travaillent

Source : Le visuel :

----------


## ToYo-

> - Google a connu une hausse de 5% sur la recherche mobile de 2008  2010


Je crois que Google a multipli par 5 les recherches mobile d'aprs l'image, donc une hausse de 500%. 


_Android user depuis hier =)_

----------


## yann2

> Je crois que Google a multipli par 5 les recherches mobile d'aprs l'image, donc une hausse de 500%. 
> 
> 
> _Android user depuis hier =)_


multipli par 5 ==> hausse de 400%  :;): 

Bon sinon, a ressemble plus  une plaquette publicitaire qu' un "visuel infographique trs complet"

----------


## ToYo-

Oups en effet !!!  ::oops::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 08.06.2010 par Katleen
L'iPhone domine encore largement le march des smartphones, malgr la croissance exponentielle d'Android*

Dans la guerre qui enflamme actuellement le march des smartphones, les deux principaux adversaires sont les plateformes iPhone et Android.

Si celle de Google connait une croissance fulgurante, il ne faut pas oublier que son homologue de chez Apple domine encore largement le secteur.

En effet, des statistiques viennent d'tre publies et elles rappellent l'avance de l'iPhone sur ce march o Android fait beaucoup parler de lui du fait de sa croissance rapide.

Apple semble nanmoins encore loin d'tre dtrn : au classement gnral, liPhone arrive en seconde place, avec une part de march de 28% derrire RIM et ses 35% . Android est  9% et Windows Mobile  19%.

Autre point tudi, la fidlit des consommateurs. Ces chiffres sont trs bons : 80% des utilisateurs diPhone ont lintention de continuer avec liPhone OS pour leur prochain smartphone; tandis que 70% des utilisateurs d'Android dclarent vouloir poursuivre laventure. En revanche, il y a plus de dus par Blackberry (RIM: seuls 47% de ses utilisateurs dmontrent une loyaut envers son OS mobile.

Source : La dernire tude "iPhone vs. Android"

----------


## argonath

> *L'iPhone domine encore largement le march des smartphones, malgr la croissance exponentielle d'Android*
> 
> [...] au classement gnral, liPhone arrive en seconde place [...]


Dominer second c'est assez inhabituel, mme derrire un RIM en dclin

----------


## lequebecois79

a semble tre que pour les USA... il serait bon de le spcifier.

Avec les derniers modles Android annonc, je crois que a peut qu'augmenter encore davantage leur part de march.
Malgr tout je trouve qu'il y a peu de pub autour d'Android.

----------


## LeSmurf

> Dominer second c'est assez inhabituel, mme derrire un RIM en dclin


C'est parce qu'Apple dfie les lois de l'espace et du temps!

----------


## dams78

> Dominer second c'est assez inhabituel, mme derrire un RIM en dclin


J'ai pens exactement la mme chose, on utilise quel mot alors pour le premier?

----------


## umeboshi

En effet, c'est plutt bizarre de citer iphone comme dominant alors qu'il est deuxime dans leurs stats. 
Peut-tre parce que RIM se vend de moins en moins, alors qu'on vend de plus en plus d'iphone.
Sans oublier que les Blackberry sont surtout utiliss en entreprise, ce qui ne rvle pas les gouts des utilisateurs, mais les prfrences des employeurs...
Le nouvel iphone vient d'tre annonc, ce qui peut encore booster les ventes.

----------


## dams78

> En effet, c'est plutt bizarre de citer iphone comme dominant alors qu'il est deuxime dans leurs stats. 
> Peut-tre parce que RIM se vend de moins en moins, alors qu'on vend de plus en plus d'iphone.
> Sans oublier que les Blackberry sont surtout utiliss en entreprise, ce qui ne rvle pas les gouts des utilisateurs, mais les prfrences des employeurs...
> Le nouvel iphone vient d'tre annonc, ce qui peut encore booster les ventes.


Je croyais que c'tait Android qui avait la plus grande progression, donc c'est Android qui domine le march?  ::aie::

----------


## umeboshi

> Je croyais que c'tait Android qui avait la plus grande progression, donc c'est Android qui domine le march?



android a se vend? ou a s'impose chez les diffrents constructeurs pour essayer de contrer iphone os?  ::aie::

----------


## JeitEmgie

il faut sans doute comprendre :

"L'iPhone domine encore largement le march des smartphones * interface tactile*, malgr la croissance exponentielle d'Android"

----------


## umeboshi

mais comment peut-on compar android  l'iphone?
D'un ct on a un OS et de l'autre un smartphone + OS. 
Donc rien  avoir  mes yeux.  :8O:  Mais je peux me tromper ^^

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Android continue  progresser face  l'iPhone*
*Malgr un Android Market qui enchane les dysfonctionnements*


Les chiffres sont bons pour Android. D'aprs la socit de mesure d'audience quantcast, l'OS mobile de Google continue de gagner des parts de march (PDM) aux Etats-Unis, notamment aux dpends de l'iPhone (et du nouvellement nomm iOS).





Il n'en reste pas moins que iOS domine encore largement l'univers des smartphones avec 58,8 % de PDM.

Mais ces chiffres doivent faire rflchir Apple en interne, mme si officiellement et devant la presse, la marque  la pomme continue de nier qu'Android soit un concurrent srieux pour ses produits.

Cette bonne nouvelle pour Google arriv au moment o l'Android Market, la galerie d'applications de l'OS, enchane lui les dysfonctionnements.

Android Market voit son nombre d'applications grimper en flche, mais les problmes crs par cette monte en puissance risque de lasser les dveloppeurs s'ils venaient  perdurer ou  se rpter.

La semaine dernire, Google avait train  corriger un bug qui faisait disparatre certaines applications de sa galerie, posant la question de savoir si son service technique tait assez comptent. C'tait surtout son silence vis--vis de sa communaut de dveloppeurs qui avaient t montr du doigt

Aujourd'hui on apprend qu'un deuxime bug vient de toucher l'Android Market. Les dcomptes des tlchargements de certaines applications ne seraient plus justes. Or la rmunration des dveloppeurs est calculs en fonction de ce chiffre.

Les plaintes et la rponse le jour mme de Google laissent cependant supposer que, cette fois-ci, la socit a dcid de prendre les devants.

Reste  prsent  esprer que le dicton  jamais deux sans trois  ne se produira pas pour Google.

Car cette fois-ci, cela ferait vraiment dsordre face  l'AppStore.

*Source* : Les rsultats de l'tude de Quantcast, les plaintes des dveloppeurs, la rponse de Google

----------


## Traroth2

"La semaine dernire, Google avait train  corriger un bug qui faisait disparatre certaines applications de sa galerie" : Et la propagande continue. Ils ont mis du vendredi soir au mardi matin. norme !!!

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> "La semaine dernire, Google avait train  corriger un bug qui faisait disparatre certaines applications de sa galerie" : Et la propagande continue. Ils ont mis du vendredi soir au mardi matin. norme !!!


Oui, je sais, on est trs mchants.

Ceci tant j'ai quand mme bien soulign que "C'tait surtout son silence vis  vis de sa communaut de dveloppeurs qui avaient t montr du doigt".

Aprs si tu veux appeler a de la propagande, c'est ton droit.

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## ToYo-

> Malgr un Android Market qui enchane les dysfonctionnements


Je trouve aussi que c'est un peu gros tout a. C'est pas non plus des problmes normes, et je doute pas un instant qu'ils seront vite rsolu !

Sinon plutt content de la progression d'android et de son nombre d'applications qui gagnent de plus en plus en qualits !

----------


## riete

Des chiffres, des chiffres et encore des chiffres.
Qui mangera qui ?
Qui gagnera le plus de part de march et de quelle faon ?

J'en ai un peu assez de la rcurrence de ces discussions qui ne se fondent que sur des chiffres produits aux Etats Unis. Ce pays est-il la seule source dans laquelle il faille puiser nos rfrences ?

Bon, bon je m'gare.

Afin de renouveler ma flotte de PSION, j'ai acquis un chantillon de smartphones pour valuer les capacits de quelques uns des OS protagonistes.
Chat chaud craint l'eau froide, je me suis bien gard de tester Windows mobile.

Les applications dveloppes sont principalement des clients web. Outre le navigateur, j'ai test l'ergonomie gnrale de l'OS. Entre Symbian, Android et iPhone il n'y a vraiment pas photo. L'iOS surpasse les autres de trs loin. La fluidit, la qualit des applications d'origine (sauf le GPS qui est exceptionnel sur le Nokia), tout ou presque sur l'iPhone est meilleur (selon mes critres).

Je ne vois pas l'intrt de me tourner vers Android pour le moment, mis  part la ncessit de trouv un concurrent srieux  Apple. Je dplore la disparition de WebOS.

----------


## yvesA

> Je ne vois pas l'intrt de me tourner vers Android pour le moment, mis  part la ncessit de trouv un concurrent srieux  Apple. Je dplore la disparition de *WebOS*.


Webos n'a pas disparu, au contraire.
HP a rachet Palm et compte bien utiliser WebOS.

----------


## pascalfares

J'ai commenc  intgrer des cours pour la SDK d'android ; franchement j'y prend beaucoup de plaisir. 

Concernant l'avenir je crois qu'Android sera premier d'ici 1 an  un an et demi. Les raisons sont nombreuses les deux principales : Le modle libre et la force de frappe publicitaire de Google.

----------


## lequebecois79

Faudrait spcifier que c'est concernant la navigation web...

C'est clair que android monte rapidement, tu as des mobiles  tous les prix, du bas de gamme au haut de gamme... ce qui permet de toucher un public trs large.

mme si le nombre d'application augmente, ce n'est pas un facteur de qualit, le rsultat du iphone le dmontre... il y a normment de grosse daube dans leur magasin de 200K applications.

Avec les quelques haut de gamme, qui ont t prsents et qui arriveriont sous peu, a fait ne fait que laisse l'iphone loin derrire.

----------


## Joker-eph

> Ceci tant j'ai quand mme bien soulign que "C'tait surtout son silence vis  vis de sa communaut de dveloppeurs qui avaient t montr du doigt".
> 
> Aprs si tu veux appeler a de la propagande, c'est ton droit.



Sans aller jusqu' parler de "propagande" ; le traitement de ces 2 "bugs" semble exagr ; surtout la conclusion "Car cette fois-ci, cela ferait vraiment dsordre face  l'AppStore."

Face  toutes les polmiques concernant l'App-store, j'ai l'impression qu'on a l un "non vnement".

Comme lu dans le fil d'une autre news, le commentaire d'un lecteur sur le cot "faire du buzz avec des faits divers de l'actu" : "Mais ces derniers temps, quand on lit developpez.com, on a surtout l'impression d'avoir  faire  la rdaction de Gala ou de Closer."

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Sans aller jusqu' parler de "propagande" ; le traitement de ces 2 "bugs" semble exagr ; surtout la conclusion "Car cette fois-ci, cela ferait vraiment dsordre face  l'AppStore."
> 
> Face  toutes les polmiques concernant l'App-store, j'ai l'impression qu'on a l un "non vnement".
> 
> Comme lu dans le fil d'une autre news, le commentaire d'un lecteur sur le cot "faire du buzz avec des faits divers de l'actu" : "Mais ces derniers temps, quand on lit developpez.com, on a surtout l'impression d'avoir  faire  la rdaction de Gala ou de Closer."


Ah d'accord... donc des dveloppeurs voient leurs applis retires du MarketPlace, ils n'ont aucune explication pendant plusieurs jours, puis finalement a revient mais l, le nombre de tlchargements est bidon... alors y'en a qui gueulent (cf. lien de source)... 

Le porter  votre connaissance c'est faire du Gala donc...

Ok, ok

Faudra que je me remette  lire la presse people moi !

Cordialement,

Gordon

PS : jamais dit par ailleurs que le MarketPlace tait bon/mauvais/moyen. Je n'ai fait que rapporter des plaintes de dveloppeurs (sources en plus) comme on le fait aussi pour l'AppStore ou la galerie de Microsoft parce que _"Sans libert de blmer il n'y a pas d'loge flatteur"_. Je traite suffisamment d'actu Google pour ne pas tre suspect d'tre anti-Google/Android/Chrome/Apps ou que sais-je encore... enfin il me semble  ::(:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les ventes de smartphones sous Android dpasseraient celles de l'iPhone*
*Aux Etats-Unis : retournement du march ou attente de l'iPhone 4 ?*



Les chiffres de Nielsen n'ont pas fini de faire parler. D'aprs le dernier rapport de la socit d'tudes et de conseils, les ventes amricaines de terminaux sous Android auraient, pour la premire fois, dpass celles des iPhones.





Nilsen constate nanmoins que le smartphone d'Apple domine toujours l'OS de Google (28% de PDM contre 13%).





La question que soulve le chiffre de ces ventes est celle de savoir s'il s'agit d'un vritable retournement du march, ou s'ils traduisent simplement la fin de l'iPhone 3G. L'iPhone 4 ayant t lanc aprs la ralisation de cette tude, des reports d'achats ont trs bien pu avoir lieu.

Autre point qui pourrait contredire la thse du retournement, les possesseurs d'iPhone ne veulent,  90%, qu'un iPhone. Les possesseurs d'Android ne sont, eux, _que_ 70%  vouloir racheter un tlphone avec l'OS mobile de Google.





Les chiffres des prochains mois seront donc scruts avec attention.


*Source* : Le billet de Nielsen

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, s'agit-il d'un simple tassement des ventes de l'iPhone 3G dans l'attente de l'iPhone 4 ou au contraire, d'un vritablement retournement du march ?

----------


## nickylarson

Effectivement, si le "ifon 4" n'etait pas sorti, l'etude est biaise.

Ceci dit, je pense qu'Android arrive enfin a maturit avec du hardware embarqu dans les tels tres performant HTC desire, Galaxy S... pour notre plus grand bohneur !

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un galaxy S (android 2.1) perso. 

C'est vrai qu'il ressemble a un iphone comme deux gouttes d'eau, les gens se cassent le nez dessus... tant au niveau du forme factor que du fonctionnement d'ailleurs.

Sauf que : il est plus fin et plus leger que l'iphone  :;): 

Samsung est en train d'ailleurs de creer un ecosystem autour du galaxy : Galaxy S, galaxy touch prochainement ...

Pas de troll, il y en a qui ne jurent que par l'Iphone certes, et perso j'etais presque prt  craquer pour le v4, aujourd'hui je ne regrette pas...

----------


## FailMan

> j'etais presque prt a craquer pour le v4, aujourd'hui je ne regrette pas...


Je ne regrette pas non plus de ne pas avoir attendu la sortie du V4 pour m'tre fait offrir un 3GS  ::lol:: 

L'tude sans les scores de l'iPhone -comprenant le dernier- c'est un peu bte, surtout que vu les polmiques concernant ce dernier, a risque de faire pencher la balance.

----------


## Lyche

Encore une fois, c'est une tude sur le sol amricain.. Rien ne nous dit que c'est la mme chose en Europe, au Japon ou en Chine.
De plus, comparer un OS limit   1 plateforme et un OS open plateforme n'est pas trs trs logique. Et pour finir, dire qu'Apple "domine" alors que RIM et Blackberry sont au dessus en terme de PDM, c'est un peu trange non  ::cfou::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Android numro 1 aux Etats-Unis devant BlackBerry*
*Et consolide sa deuxime place mondiale sur un march qui progresse de 50 % en un an*

*Mise  jour du 12/08/10*


Un rapport du cabinet d'tudes Gartner confirme les chiffres de Nielsen (lire ci-avant), Android a  dpass iOS sur le march des systmes d'exploitation pour portables.

L'OS de Google pointe aujourd'hui  la troisime position derrire Symbian (qui ne se prive pas de rappeler qu'il vend 50 % de terminaux de plus qu'Android), et derrire RIM (BlackBerry).

Mais ce que montre surtout Gartner, c'est une croissance de plus en plus rapide d'Android. A tel point qu'il vient de prendre  Blackberry la place de leader des OS pour smartphones sur le march amricain.

Au niveau mondial, cette croissance est tout aussi impressionnante :





Le march des OS mobiles a progress dans son ensemble de 50 % en un an. Au deuxime trimestre 2010, il s'est ainsi coul plus de 60 millions de smartphones.

Dans ce contexte, Android n'est pas le seul  afficher de bons rsultats. Les quatre premiers ont vu leurs ventes augmenter. Un constat qui ne s'applique pas  Windows Mobile (5me) qui a connu lui un recul de 20 %.

Dernier enseignement de l'tude de Gartner, la fragmentation du march est  de moins en moins forte et laisse place  un secteur de plus en plus consolid. Les quatre leaders se partagent en effet 91 % des ventes.

De quoi refroidir l'enthousiasme de Microsoft et les espoirs qu'il place dans son futur Windows Phone 7 ?


*Source* : Rsum de l'tude de Gartner

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Windows Phone 7 dbarquera en octobre :  la partie n'est pas finie ! , dclare le Directeur Gnral de Microsoft

 ::fleche::  Symbian affirme tre l'OS mobile le plus populaire au monde et revendique 50% de ventes de plus qu'Android


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Android va-t-il consolider sa deuxime place ? Voire dpasser RIM ?
 ::fleche::  Ou la sortie de l'iPhone 4 va-t-elle redonner cette deuxime place  Apple ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il trop tard pour Windows Phone 7 ?

 ::fleche::  Peut-on considrer Symbian comme un OS pour smartphone  l'instar de ses concurrents ?

----------


## playfone

sprons que le retard de WP7 ne le pnalisera pas  ::roll:: 

Car l, Android est bien parti pour tout emporter sur son passage avec en plus la MAJ 3.0 (2.3 ?) de son OS au moment de la sortie de WP7.

----------


## FailMan

> Est-il trop tard pour Windows Phone 7 ?


Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire. La tche est rude, mais en sortant un OS abouti et aux possibilits tendues, ils devraient pouvoir se faire une place honorable. Courage MS  ::):

----------


## lequebecois79

encore quelques mois et je crois que android va tre no 2

je crois pas que la sortie de l'iphone 4 va changer quoi que ce soit... android a dj plusieurs mobile pour riposter...

HTC Evo, Incredible, Droid 2, Droid X, Galaxy S

j'ai pas trop t impression par wm7

pourquoi Symbian ne serait pas un os pour smartphone?
il permet de grer email, web, jeux, gps, vido, musique...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*iOS dpasse Linux et serait 6 fois plus utilis qu'Android pour surfer*
*D'aprs une tude de NetMarketshare*



Les tudes se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas dans l'univers des mobiles.

A croire qu'il devient pratiquement impossible de dterminer des parts de march dans ce secteur. Il y a peu, un rapport du cabinet Gartner affirmait qu'Android tait devenu le numro 1 du march des OS pour smartphone aux Etats-Unis, devant BlackBerryOS et iOS (en fait numro 2 si l'on compte Symbian - lire ci-avant).

Et voil que NetMarketshare renverse totalement ce classement en affirmant aujourd'hui que l'iOS d'Apple est six fois plus populaires que le systme de Google. Des chiffres qui s'appuient sur la navigation constate sur Internet et non plus sur des ventes de terminaux.

Faut-il en conclure que les utilisateurs d'iPhone surfent plus que les autres ?

Mieux, toujours d'aprs NetMarketshare, iOS serait devenu le troisime systme d'exploitation le plus utilis sur internet tout OS confondu (mobiles et desktop mlangs). Il dpasserait ainsi les distributions Linux pour la premire fois.





Dans le dtail, NetMarketshare attribue 1,2 % de parts de march (PDM)  iOS contre 0,2  Android, et 0,85  Linux.

La place de numro 2 est galement occupe par Apple avec les 5 % de Mac OS.
Windows  toutes versions confondues  caracole toujours en tte avec plus de 90 % de PDM.





Bref, la guerre entre Android et iOS semble bien se doubler d'un autre affrontement.

Celui des dclarations fracassantes des cabinets d'tudes.



*Source* : Chiffres de NetMarketshare


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ces chiffres vous tonnent-ils ?

----------


## FailMan

> Ces chiffres vous tonnent-ils ?


Non.

Android n'est utilis que sur des tlphones.

iOS est utilis sur l'iPhone, l'iPod Touch et l'iPad. Ces trois produits reprsentent bien plus d'units vendues que tous les tlphones sous Android runis, ce qui explique le rsultat. De plus, iOS existe depuis bien plus longtemps qu'Android.

----------


## rykowan

Non,

A mon avis les parts de march d'android dpassent effectivement celle de l'iOS mais ca ne signifie pas qu'il a rattrap son retard par rapport  celui ci. iOS reste donc pour linstant encore le plus utilis.

----------


## o.deb

Java ME un OS? depuis quand?
je connais pas spcialement le domaine, mais par exemple on pourrait avoir un linux avec Java Me dessus non (ce qui rend la diffrenciation OS/framework pas terrible) ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Qui domine le march des OS mobiles entre Android et iOS ?*
*Les tudes et les mesures d'audience sont de plus en plus contradictoires*


*Mise  jour du 06/09/10*


Pour valuer une part de march, rien de plus simple : prenez le nombre d'units vendues par une entreprise (ou son chiffre d'affaires) et divisez-le par le nombre total d'units vendues dans le secteur (ou par la valeur de celles-ci).

Simple ?

Visiblement pas ds que l'on parle d'OS mobiles.

Les tudes taient dj trs diffrentes selon qu'elles se fondaient sur le parc de smartphones (OS installs), les ventes de terminaux (et donc de systmes embarqus) ou l'utilisation (systmes reprs sur le Net pour la navigation).

La dfinition mme d'OS pour smartphone porte  dbat (Symbian ou pas Symbian ?).

Mais avec la publication en une semaine des tude de NetMarketshare (Net Applications) et de quantcast, la confusion monte encore d'un cran.

Coup sur coup, deux mesures d'audience se sont intresses au mme critre (l'utilisation avre des OS sur le web), mais avec des conclusions opposes.

Si NetMarketshare montrait une monte en puissance de iOS (lire ci-avant) et une relative stagnation d'Android dans les usages, quantcast montre au contraire une croissance continue de l'OS de Google au dtriment de celui d'Apple. Tout du moins sur le march amricain (l'tude entire n'est pas encore sortie pour le reste du monde).





Pour tre rigoureux, rappelons que ce graphique ne traduit en aucun un dclin d'Apple. Les ventes d'iPhone continuent en effet de progresser. L'tude montre simplement que celles d'Android progresseraient encore plus vite.

D'aprs quantcast,  ce rythme, le parc Android dpassera celui de l'iPhone dans les douze mois.

Pourtant Net Applications assurait la semaine dernire que l'cart entre les deux systmes taient encore considrables. iOS possderait une part de march six fois plus leves qu'Android.

Certes Android est peut-tre plus populaire aux Etats-Unis. Certes iOS quipe galement les iPods et l'iPad. Certes les utilisateurs d'iPhone surfent peut-tre plus que les autres.

Certes.

Mais ces faits peuvent-ils expliquer de tels carts entre les tudes et les prvisions, y compris les prvisions  court terme ?


*Source* : Preview de l'tude de quatcast

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qui croire ? Les tudes qui prvoient l'avnement d'Android ou celle qui confirme le rgne de l'iPhone ?

----------


## playfone

> Qui croire ? Les tudes qui prvoient l'avnement d'Android ou celle qui confirme le rgne de l'iPhone ?



Je dirais un peu des deux  ::): 

Android progresse trs vite du fait de la multitude de terminaux mobiles qui sont sous android (HTC, Motorola, Samsung, Toshiba, Dell).

Dans un mme temps, l'Iphone se vend bien.

Il faut savoir (mais tout le monde le sait  ::P: ) qu'il existe un bas de gamme pour les mobiles Android et non pour Iphone : ce dernier n'est donc pas accessibles  tout le monde du fait de son prix...

----------


## lequebecois79

> Il faut savoir (mais tout le monde le sait ) qu'il existe un bas de gamme pour les mobiles Android et non pour Iphone : ce dernier n'est donc pas accessibles  tout le monde du fait de son prix...


c'est le choix d'apple a...

----------


## playfone

Ah oui, tout  fait c'est un choix d'Apple, mais a peux leur nuire dans une moindre mesure.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> Qui croire ? Les tudes qui prvoient l'avnement d'Android ou celle qui confirme le rgne de l'iPhone ?


  Perso, je crois aux tudes qui prvoient l'avnement d'Android, quelque par je me dit que la politique d'Apple pourrais avoir des consquences sur son rgne  l'avenir et Android est beaucoup plus ouvert.

----------


## Tutur66

Je suis perdu, moi, dans toutes ces tudes diffrentes.
Mais de toute faons, Google battra Apple un jour ou l'autre.
a fait partie des diffrences entre les systmes ferms et les systmes ouverts : le premier est cher, le second est gratuit, le premier volue moins vite que le second, le premier tend  disparatre, le second non.

----------


## Ceylo

> Je suis perdu, moi, dans toutes ces tudes diffrentes.
> Mais de toute faons, Google battra Apple un jour ou l'autre.
> a fait partie des diffrences entre les systmes ferms et les systmes ouverts : le premier est cher, le second est gratuit, le premier volue moins vite que le second, le premier tend  disparatre, le second non.


Qui dit gratuit dit aussi moins de moyens  disposition  ::roll:: .

----------


## FailMan

> Qui dit gratuit dit aussi moins de moyens  disposition .


Pas forcment. Moins de moyens financiers, mais peut-tre plus de moyens humains, et parfois, c'est plus efficace.

----------


## lequebecois79

> Non.
> 
> Android n'est utilis que sur des tlphones.
> 
> iOS est utilis sur l'iPhone, l'iPod Touch et l'iPad. Ces trois produits reprsentent bien plus d'units vendues que tous les tlphones sous Android runis, ce qui explique le rsultat. De plus, iOS existe depuis bien plus longtemps qu'Android.


faux, android est utilis en plus des mobiles, sur des netbooks, smartbook lecteur de musique, tablette

bientt dans les tv

----------


## FailMan

> faux, android est utilis en plus des mobiles, sur des netbooks, smartbook lecteur de musique, tablette


oui, et a reprsente 300 units compar aux millions de ventes d'Apple c'est des nfles... C'est ngligeable en terme de PDM pour l'accs web

----------


## Kerod

> faux, android est utilis en plus des mobiles, sur des netbooks, smartbook lecteur de musique, tablette


C'est justement parce que Android est utilis sur un grand nombre de supports que les ventes dpassent celles de iOS. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on achte un appareil avec Android qu'on l'utilise pour surfer sur le net. 

Il me semble que dans les TV c'est dj fait pour certains modles.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 09.09.2010 par Katleen
Android dominera-t-il bientt le march des OS mobiles ? Un rapport frachement publi dfend cette hypothse*

Un rapport tout juste publi par Piper Jaffray fait l'tat des lieux du march des tlphones mobiles, et avance mme quelques prvisions concernant l'volution des diffrentes smartphones dans ce domaine.

Le nombre de mobiles tournant sous Android ne cesse de s'accrotre, l'OS sduisant de plus en plus de constructeurs. Cette multiplication donne un avantage vident  Google, et lui permettrait mme de dtenir rapidement plus de 50% du march des smartphones, selon Piper Jaffray.

Ses points forts pour parvenir  cette domination du secteur ? Un grand nombre de partenaires (HTC, Motorola, Samsung, etc.), son cycle de produits, son modle conomique...

Quant  l'iOS d'Apple, il devrait connatre son znith  20 ou 30 % (prvision au long terme).

L'tude prvoit mme que les deux gants vont,  eux deux, clipser totalement leurs rivaux (comme Nokia ou BlackBerry) en ne leur laissant, au mieux, que 20% de parts de march  se partager dans une cure impitoyable.

Il se pourrait mme que RIM (le constructeur Research in Motion) et Nokia finissent par adopter l'usage de l'OS mobile de Google sur leurs appareils, ce qui boosterait encore plus les parts de march de ce dernier (comme s'il en avait besoin...).

Source : Piper Jaffray

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce scnario ?

----------


## mteirek_m

C'est vite dit,

Il s'agit d'un march qui pse plus  de 100 millards de dollars avec une croissance annuelle de 20% .  (http://archives.lesechos.fr/archives...0508159984.htm)

Sur ce march pas de cadeau, et a mon avis, personne ne va dominer ce march, il y aura un effritement et chacun prendra sa part.

A mon avis a moyen terme (2011-2013) les places seront les suivantes :

1- android de google
google a deja des atouts (map, voice, navigation, etc ...)

2- windowsphone 7 de microsoft
qui va commencer sa campagne avec  1 milliard de dollars en pub + etc ..

3- ios de apple
Qui reste un chouchou et fait de la resistance, une imagination a toute epreuve.

4- meego de nokia + intel
Tres actifs, un peu en retard, mais vont rapidement combler ce retard (devel, notorit ) .


5-6-7-8- webos, symbian , qnx, bada, etc ... etc ...
il y aura pour tout le monde et tout les gouts.

----------


## bysus

Moi je dis que vu la croissance de RIM ces derniers temps, je les vois bien mieux placs qu'aujourd'hui...
Plein de gens galrent  utiliser les claviers tactiles et penchent de plus en plus pour des claviers physique, ce en quoi RIM et ses BlackBerry sont bien plus appropris que les autres marques...

----------


## FailMan

> Plein de gens galrent  utiliser les claviers tactiles et penchent de plus en plus pour des claviers physique, ce en quoi RIM et ses BlackBerry sont bien plus appropris que les autres marques...


Justement, j'aurais tendance  penser l'inverse : ces tlphones sont encombrants, peu ergonomiques (clavier aux touches liliputiennes, cran minuscule, interface hasardeuse) ... Selon moi ils sont pas rellement adapts au grand public.

----------


## sigap

Gartner expects that Symbian and Android together will account for 59.8 percent of the total worldwide mobile OS market by 2014, split almost equally -- Symbian with 30.2 percent, and Android with 29.6 percent.

Lu sur cnn.com @http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/mobile/09/13/cnet.symbian.android/index.html?hpt=C2

----------


## camus3

ayant un blackberry et un iphone , le coup du clavier c'est kiff kiff en fait. par contre sur l'iphone il ne faut pas avoir des gros doigts c'est clair.

au sujet de qui dominera le march , la seule question qui importe au dev est ou est l'argent , et il est clairement du cot de l'iphone , en france en tout cas. java est install sur plein de phones , mais allez vendre du midlet , plutt dur, alors que le systme d'apple , bien que "ferm" est plus pratique pour vendre un produit sans trop de piratage.
Apple devrait par contre facilit la mise en lignes des applis gratuites.

----------


## JeitEmgie

FYI

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/09/...strys-profits/

----------

